# Blue Whale vs Lion and Tiger



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

Scenario 1: The blue whale can float.
Scenario 2: Both of the cats are in water with the blue whale.
Scenario 3: The whale is beached.


----------



## Sergetank (May 14, 2012)

Taking into consideration that they are presumably bloodlusted, I will say:

1. The Whale can fly- I mean float in the air; this is a serious advantage in maneuverability, even if it can't turn on a dime. If it can also control where it floats, it could squish the two cats, possibly at the same time with it's bulk. A blue whale is loaded with fat that would take a while to tear through. Lions are ambush hunters, not long term combatants, so they would be worn down in a short time.

2. The cats can't maneuver as well at all. Whale could trap them in it's bayleen and drown them both, or even just wait until they get tired and they drown.

3. Whale can't do a goddamn thing. It's already being crushed by it's own mass; the tiger and lion have plenty of time to hack away at it until it's dead and done.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2012)

I don't think a they would be able to hurt a Blue whale.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

I have taken into consideration that the Lion and Tiger may be able to defeat the Whale in scenario 3. However small chance that is. They also have an equal chance in scenario 1 and 2. So, I think that the general consensus is that the Lion and Tiger win on land, unless the whale has supernatural powers. And that the whale might win if it's in the water.

Edit: Keep in mind, if one of the Lion's or tigers get on top of it, that it could use it's spout to propel it into the water. Then it's Pod will demolish it.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

Speaking of which, in a previous thread I calculated a whale slamming into someone. 

Charging: KE = 15210000 joules

Casually: KE = 5760000 joules

A nice poster converted it into tons of TNT for me to see it's force.



Darthgrim said:


> 0.003635277 tons of TNT



How much TNT can a Lion and Tiger take on average?


----------



## I3igAl (May 14, 2012)

1. Whale

2. Whale

3. Tiger & Lion


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 14, 2012)

Tiger solos.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

I3igAl said:


> 1. Whale
> 
> 2. Whale
> 
> 3. Tiger & Lion



Hey now, don't count them out in scenario one just yet. Lion's and tigers have claws don't they. If they work together they cold potentially go shadow of the colossus  on the whale, and climb all over it while ripping into it's blubber. And if it rams into the ground due to it's mass it'll potentially hurt itself.


----------



## Samavarti (May 14, 2012)

Tigers and Liones are agile, but not that agile, that they can climb on the top of a moving whale, and keep thier balance while attacking it.

Blue Whale takes the first two Scenarios, and dies in the third with or without the help of the Tiger and Lion.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2012)

If I didn't think you were a expletive I would probably rep you for that post.


----------



## bitethedust (May 14, 2012)

Jotaro on a narwhal soloes 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o93pEXZ-sM[/YOUTUBE]


Now, on topic...

1) Blue Whale.
2) Blue Whale.
3) Tiger and Bun I mean Lion.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 15, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Scenario 1: The blue whale can float.


Whale stomps.


> Scenario 2: Both of the cats are in water with the blue whale.


Whale stomps. Hard.


> Scenario 3: The whale is beached.


Lion and tiger are useless, the whale gets crushed under it's own weight.


Some sort of zombie said:


> Hey now, don't count them out in scenario one just yet. Lion's and tigers have claws don't they. If they work together they cold potentially go shadow of the colossus  on the whale, and climb all over it while ripping into it's blubber. And if it rams into the ground due to it's mass it'll potentially hurt itself.


Lions and tiger's claws are not nearly long or powerful enough to even remotely harm a whale. They could scratch at them constantly for 24 hours, and it wouldn't make a shred of difference. I doubt they are even long enough to get through the skin.  Lions regularly get beaten by giraffes, and


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 15, 2012)

I might add that blue whales have survived assaults from orcas, so they are certainly not getting taken down by big cats.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 15, 2012)

I was about to ask about Lion's getting eaten by Giraffes then I reread. Luffy has opened my eyes to more cool whale facts. This is what every battle should have, cool whale facts.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Orca's are the lion's of the sea, what they lack in size they prevail in number's...

-
link
-
But to the lion vs tiger my list kinda grew from my last time I was here, so let's see if I can close this thread too...
-
{Expert?s, Trainer?s, Scientist, Owner?s, Zoologist?s Opinion?s on Lion vs tiger?s}
___________________________________________________________________
1.Tiger an lion Expert Dave hoover, said lions are the better fighter?s.


 2.Indian Zooligist Jam sahib exploit?s bias cat enthusiasist ?Karish singe? an witnesses 4 ocasian?s lion?s beat tiger?s an give?s his opinon on lion?s.

 3. Animal Trainer and Expert Louis Roth, favors the lion over the 
tiger in a fight. In his book
link 
 4. Animal Expert Alfred court, thinks the lion wins over the tiger in a fight[Book]
link 
 5.Animal Trainer John Helliot, favors the lion over the tiger in a fight he?s the guy on the right hand side of clyde beatty who also had a lion kill a polar bear article. 

 6.Animal Expert Dave Salmoni, says he?d give the edge to a lion in a 
fight with a tiger. 
link 
 7.Animal Tamer Clyde Beatty, said lions will win 9/10 against tigers. 

 8.Animal enthusiast and poet Oliver Goldsmith, ranked the lion over the tiger.


 9.Animal Expert an Tamer Courtney cooper, said lions usually win more 
in tiger fights. In her book she state?s
LIONS"N"TIGERS"N"EVERYTHING 1924 By Courtney Riley Cooper. 
Page 32, I like the tiger cat more than I like the lion cat. 
Page 68, lions are "King Of Beasts" 
Page 70, lion kills a tiger in a very brutal fight. 
Page 78, Cooper says lion is "King Of Beasts" and a good father. 
Pages 84-85, FEMALE tiger kills heavier MALE tiger defending her cubs. 

 10.Poet an painter an animal enthusiast Geroge Buffon, picked lions over tigers in a fight. 

link 
11. Big cat trainer Jim Chipperfeild support?s the lion in a fight with a tiger.
{Lion vs tiger Book}


12.Big cat trainer Edward. jewitt wheeler, say?s the lion is superior to the tiger. {Lion vs tiger Book}
link 

13.Big cat tamer, Isac kaufman funk, agree;s lions are superior to tiger?s.
{Lion vs tiger Book}
link 

14.Lion an tiger trainer, Willam seaver wood?s, say?s a lion would beat a tiger. 
{Lion vs tiger Book}
link 

15.Tiger an lion tamer Arther stimson Draper, says lion?s uaslly win against tiger?s.
{Lion vs tiger Book}
link 

16.Brother of Isac kaufman funk, wilfred john funk agree?s lions are superior.
{Lion vs tiger Book}


17.Marco peter?s lion and tiger trainer say?s male tigers are afraid of male lion?s.

18.Big cat expert Alex Kerr goes with a lion in a fight with a tiger.
19.Indian zooligist Kalish shankala say?s lion?s beat tiger?s due to mane?s.

20. Sir Frank . owner of bowstock say?s lion?s are more dangerous than tiger?s.

21. Lee Yong Phil zoo keeper say?s lion?s dominate tiger?s.

22. Although lions and tigers are anatomically virtually the same, male lions regularly fight to attain and maintain pride females?"I suspect that male lions on average would be more aggressive and persistent than male tigers, hence would prevail." 
~Frank C. Mendel, professor of pathology and anatomical sciences at UB
link 
23. Chapter 4 Sajamu, religous dance?s rein acting of lion?s that killed an ate tiger?s.

24. Circus performer an big cat owner Geroge conklin say?s in his book the male lion has the advantages over other cat?s: The lion also is protected around the neck by the heavy mane, which is an advantage. There is one instance I remember where a full grown lion and tiger engaged in combat, by unforeseen chance of course. It was when the John O? Brien Show had its winter quarters in Philadelphia and I was connected with it. ?A lion and a tiger were in a compartment cage, with a partition between. In some manner this partition was battered down in the night and the two big felloes got together. They had probably been issuing challenges to each other and promising what they would do to one another if the chance came. When morning arrived we found the two in the lion?s cage, the tiger dead and the lion all chew and clawed to pieces, but still full of fight.? 
~George Conklln, ?Adventures With a Circus?

25. Beatty cole state?s that lion?s do kill tiger?s

26.Caroll soo holl apperntly know?s lion?s are capable of killing male tiger?s

27. Burt Nelson say?s lions usally whips the tiger?s

28. Entire team of Tiger territory a site that has 200 page?s of studying information dedicated to the tiger, has a confirmation that lion?s are superior to tiger?s in fighting?

-
29.1842 animal new?s article having a trainer of all animal?s?saying lion?s were the most dominate animal and feared more above tiger?s.

30. The mengerine?Lions will not stay in the same cage with tigers. We tried this once, putting a lioness in with a Bengal tiger. There was a fierce fight and the lioness nearly killed the Bengal."Chapter V11 

31. Caviar and Cabbage [Book] Melvin B. Tolson .
Tolson was the professor, poet and writer portrayed by Denzel Washington in 
The Great Debaters , which is based on a true story from 1935 America. 

32. Sir Samuel w. baker has carefully compared the strength and other qualitie?s of the lion an tiger an he decide?s in favor of the lion.


-

33. THE CATS OF SHAMBALA 1985 By Tippi Hedren and Theodore Taylor 
Page 176, tigers are the original scaredy-cat. Although most ferocious under certain conditions, adults are scared silly over numerous odd things. Thunder and Lightning which a lion takes in stride, panics a tiger. Silver reflectors scare tigers, if you want to take over a room full of tigers walk in wearing a silver suit. In the movie ROAR a big siberian tiger name ivan backs down from a tiny lion cub. Tippi Hedren is a former actress that has lions and tigers and other animals on her compound in Acton,Ca. 
34. Animal Planet team of zoologist enthusiast and scientist, concluded the lion would win in a fight with a tiger?
link


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

35. Interesting read on Dr.Sc Giuliano Russini  view on Lions and Tigers. 

...African lion presents phenomena of aggressiveness which, contrary to what is thought render it more dangerous in the wild than the tiger and more difficult to manage in captivity, as observed by the zoological biologists.... This caused by overheating corporeal overheating phenomena, is in fact a handicap in case of prolonged fights, drawback not found in the lion who, as they say, ?will struggle up to the death?.Same can be said for the fighting techniques, which all stand in favour of the Panthera leo ,accustomed, as it is, to face in the savannah a great variety of preys and competitors, in comparison with the solitary tiger.... 

36. Circuss owner an big cat owner Geroge conklin say?s lion?s are stronger in term?s of pure power.
Link removed 
37. 36. Randy miller favor?s a lion against a tiger in a fight.
38. Craig busch favor?s a lion over a tiger in a fight.
39.Lion?s have harder strike?s, shown in this clip hitting a bigger and hevier tiger the mane dosent weigh that much, it?s just very thick an dense hair an by the size  of the tiger his mass look?s even the same size of the lion?s mane, concluding the tiger is hevier  an  the lion still outpower?s him by bashing him with the usual haymaker?s lion?s throw, in the same instance the tiger threw first, yet the lion?s more powerful strike?s goes right threw the tiger?s attempt for a double strike which they usually use to grab , but the lion strike?s with such percsion an power he bashes the tiger so hard he completely fliped the tiger on his back a meter away?

40. Lion?s are stronger in the front limb?s there bigger, taller, broader and stronger shoulder?s aid?s them in being better fighter?s an out wrestle?s tiger?s?

41. Pound for pound lion?s are still stronger than tiger?s, this lion look?s bigger but it?s only because of the mane, both lion and tiger are about the same size, yet he still hit?s harder, also chasing off the competition as they usually do, due to dominant trait?s of the ma,le lion?also proving a lot of expert?s correct as tiger?s only throw wildly not accurately, in this fight he misses 6 time?s an mostly all other fight?s tiger?s always?s miss more than 50% fighting a lion, here?

42. people like to use this video as  the tiger is winning? It only prove?s what 80% of animal trainers an expert?s say?which is tiger?s are explosive fighter?s an tire themselve?s out aiding there poor stamina,  but how many time?s did the tiger land any thing at all? Let?s count them 1st lunge, barly nips the mane?which lunge?s cost energy?2nd lunge, misses which cost energy?3rd lunge misses?which cost?s energy, by doing so the lion is only using superior fighting tactic?s of dodging because they hardly clinch as tiger?s do, by this video prove?s the other video^^^ that tiger?s have very poor accurate swipe?s more of just swinging wind mill?s along with the end tevery swipe is absorbed by the mane as the tiger must reap what hit?s his head area?
Specific heat capacity of rock = 1100 J/kg ?C 
43.
80% of swipe or bite is protected by the mane, as you can see the mane protect?s bite?s that can usually add up on a tiger, yet it has no effect on the lion in terms the lion can completely focus what he is doing which is draging around and mauling the tiger, which in the big cat fight world, every bite count?s?
Link removed


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 9, 2012)

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 9, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> What the fuck is this?



This is a whale, pitted into a battle against a Lion and a Tiger.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Even the account's grew...
-
 {Recorded Historical Document?s of Lion?s Killing Tiger account?s} 
_______________________________________________________
 1.Genius books/Animal facts, Lion named Nero killed Tim the tiger in 
an Australian zoo ? Documentary. 

 2.1936 Agartala zoo in bengal, a lion kills a tiger. (Local news report) 
 3.1935 Sikestonians saw a lion kill a tiger in a local town circus 
act.(Documentary) 

 4. 2 tigers died, In the the big cage tiger from a lion-(Video)

which clyde beatty is talking about lion?s in general? when they are intermidiate family they will gang up on tiger?s other than that, lion?s will not help another lion,and are exellent free for all fighter?s an all clyde beatty?s fight?s for the movie was one on one.
 5.1955 oct, 6 Naturual history society, Page 465-468, 3 separate 
accounts lion won all 3.(Documentary) 
 6.1960 Korea pit fights Male lions won majority of all fights stated by zoo keeper lee young phil.(Hidden news Report) 

lee young phil statement said, there were a few tiger and lion fight?s staged an recorded, and only one that the female tigris fought the lioness was aired? with harsh wording?s of the korean narrirator saying, the lion was no match for there symbol of power, yet it was a 50/50 fight having the tiger the one bleeding to death. Also saying they were edited an spliced in favor of the tiger, which if there were more than a few male fight?s recorded, why werent they ever shown. It is highly concluded the male lion?s won all, an the video?s were destroyed due to cultrual idlelization?s of the korean?s. here?s the other alibi to that same fight here?

 7.1981 Martin. L Albert witnessed a lion kill a tiger.(Documentary) 
 8.1954 Lion kills tiger with one blow in Boltimore zoo.(Documentary) 
 9.1935 In the town Bedford, Masachusetts a zoo lost a tiger to a 
lion.(Local news) 
 10.Gir foreset 3 tigers vs 3 lions, all lions won. (Video) -Youtube- 
link   
 11.2011 Korea two teen lions killed a adult male  Bengal tiger in an 
enclosure.(Video)- Youtube- 
link 
The story was one of the worker?s were on break, an went down the road to a store taking the key?s to the gate an car they usually break up minor scruffle?s with, , when two? 1,5 year old boy cub?s chased around an harrased a adult male bengal tiger, until he colapsed from exaustion, 

He tried despertaly to protect himself,?

but the two 1,5 year old brother?s showed no mercy, the tiger roared with hurendous moan?s in agony, after on looker?s shouted for the lion?s to stop shortly after one got a hold of his throat an took his life?

12 King Edward the lion kill?s Dan the male tiger. (Book)


13.Calcutta zooligical garden?s a lioness kills a male tiger(New?s article)


14.Gambier bulton, brittish mengerine saw a lioness kill a tiger.(New?s article)
15.1925 Rudolf kludsky had said several lions had killed his tiger?s. A few years later, Rudolf Kludsky again decided to train a mixed group (22 animals). Mistake. It took three months to get them used to each other. But they were not yet ready to perform. During one of the first shows, the nervous and inexperienced animals engaged in a free for all. One tiger was killed by a lion. Source=Tiger fan named Peter Yuku.com
16. M. Herbert?s mengerine lion kills male royal bengal tiger. (New?s article)

17.1970 pittsburgh Press lion kill?s tiger in india.(Video)
18. Mr F.c owner of bowstock had a lion kill a tiger before his act.(New?s article)
19.1949 in fitchburg a lion kill?s Roger the male tiger in circus act.(New?s article)
20 1851, In the ?Landshuter Zeitung? a lion killed a tiger.(German new?s atricle)

21.1985 Alan gold?s circus lion kill?s tigerAlan Gold also had a mixed group. In 1985, a free for all erupted. He lost two lions and one tiger. The lions were killed by other lions. The tiger was killed by a lion. Gold, regarding the way both cats fight, compared to Beatty. He stated lions fight in a calculated way, whereas tigers, in a free for all, are nervous and vulnarable. Source=Tiger fan named Peter Yuku.com 
22. Lion kills tiger: in a circus (February 1951. Detroit).
23. Lioness kills tiger: Happened in a zoo (September 1951. Madras Zoological Gardens). 

24 dave hoover 2 tiger?s killed by lion?s

25. Beatty cole lion?s kill 2 tiger?s 

26.Clyde beatty?s circus act Ceasar the lion kill?s bobby the male tiger 
27. Bavenna, OH, Lioness kills tigress
28. 2008 Cheongi the lion kills 50 pound bigger siberian tigress name Hobi jeonju zoo.This is hobi the tiger before the incident sparing with a friendly lion?

An this is Hobi after the incident with cheongi the not so friendly lion?

29. 2006 lion mate?s kill huge white tigress in leberic and czech zoo. There was only one bite mark on Isabella?s throat an no other wound?s concluding even though 2 lion?s occupied the same encloser with isbella the tiger, only one lion attacked isabella.

30. Lion kills Puna the male tiger


31. A lion kills a tiger in a palace of an indian prince in front of thosuand?s 
 -
It?s on this site called tiger territory, on lairweb .com here?

32, TIGER; THE STORY OF THE INDIAN TIGER 1977 By Kailash Sankhala. Saw four accasion?s lion?s defeated tigers in the wild.

His book was taken from his oringinal text here?
Large ink 
33. jam sahib has wittnessed 3 fights having all lion defeat tiger?s in his book here?
link 
also in his summarry when he exploited keshari singh he point?s them out again here?

34. 1834 diary of a lterature lion defeat?s tiger.

35. A lion kills a bear and tiger in 1 fight.

37. Bob greene speak?s of an old video of local?s of india having a pit fight with a  lion fighting a  tiger, and the lion won, due to his mane?

38. The lion also is protected around the neck by the heavy mane, which is an advantage.
~George Conklln, ?Adventures With a Circus?

39.Another lion kills male tiger(Fort Wayne Gazette, 1882
40. male lion kills male tiger, The Hammond Times, 1935 ,
41.male lion kills male tiger(Tri-City Herald, 1956 ,
42.male lion kills male tiger , F. Jefferies, 1834 
43.male lion kills male tiger, Fort Wayne, 1902
 , 
NEW YORK. Nov. 2. -Tradition that the tiger is a better animal then the lion in a fight has been disproved as Sr. Nicholas Garden, where one of the biggest striped denizens of the Bengal jungles is suffering from rips and tears inflicted upon him by one of the late king of the South Africa forests. The press agent did not give this story out. Probably he would lose his job if he had, for Bostock is careful to suppress any news tending to show that his animals ever exhibit sanguinary instincts when in the arena. The two big cats in question were brought together several days ago to become familiarized with each other for purposes of a contemplated act in the show ring. The tiger walked nervously up to the lion and began rubbing his nose over the latter's haunches. A low growl was the response. But when the tiger inserted his teeth in the lion's mane, Leo uttered a roar, unmasked his ivories and crouched. The tiger retreated a few feet and then sprang high in the air, intending to come down on the lion. But Leo deftly side-stepped and when the tiger alighted he grabbed it by the head. A twisting of the teeth and a large section of the tiger's face, including one eye, was gone. The trainers and attendants now tried to separate the beasts, which for several minutes rolled over and over each other, snarling, roaring, biting and scratching. Finally they were separated. The tiger, mutilated and bleeding, cowered in a corner, while the lion was defiant in another. 

FORT WAYNE MORNING JOURNAL GAZETTE, MONDAY, NOVEMBER 3, 1902.
44,lion kills male tiger Syracuse Herald, 1929 
45.,lion kills tiger  O. Breland, 1963 
.A Lioness slew a male Bengal Tiger (Ward, Lock, Bowden, 1896 )


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 9, 2012)

So what the fuck was your reasoning for reviving about a month old dead thread?


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh? I thought this was a free for all. well in that case, lion and tiger kills whale in decent size beach, when the whale come's up for air they hang on an rip away, they just have to avoid getting body slamed an tail whiped.


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 9, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Oh? I thought this was a free for all. well in that case, lion and tiger kills whale in decent size beach, when the whale come's up for air they hang on an rip away, they just have to avoid getting body slamed an tail whiped.




Yeah.. You're a bit tardy to the party.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, Okay Mr. man who is infatuated with Hentai, lol the title of the topic does say 
lion vs tiger vs blue whale, not lion {and} tiger vs blue whale... there's a difference dude.
-


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 9, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Oh, Okay Mr. man who is infatuated with Hentai, lol the title of the topic does say
> lion vs tiger vs blue whale, not lion {and} tiger vs blue whale... there's a difference dude.
> -




The Title says: Blue Whale vs Lion *AND* Tiger.


You need to improve your reading comprehension.

Also, nice ad hominem. And your argument is moot since the Blue Whale still wins.

Try again, Lion fanboy.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Que? I guess I was wrong, google said vs an this page say's {and}, my bad...my bad well I guess the mod can erase it I dont mind.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, an BTW I love tiger's as well, so dont get you hentai panty's in a bunch...I could just as well present a good side debate for the tiger... if I felt like it.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 9, 2012)

@ scenario 3, spite scenario  ....


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 9, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> @ scenario 3, spite scenario  ....



The whale wins by time-out.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 9, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> The whale wins by time-out.



 cool story bro


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 9, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Oh, an BTW I love tiger's as well, so dont get you hentai panty's in a bunch...I could just as well present a good side debate for the tiger... if I felt like it.



Cool Story, bro. That still doesn't change the outcome of this match. And learn to edit your posts instead of double posting .


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going to pretend each of these posts are praising the Blue Whale.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 9, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Oh? I thought this was a free for all. well in that case, lion and tiger kills whale in decent size beach, when the whale come's up for air they hang on an rip away, they just have to avoid getting body slamed an tail whiped.



The chances of a lion or tiger hurting a whale whatsoever is absolutely zero, these are creatures that can survive hits from a orca. Even in the beach scenario they only win because the blue whale crushes itself to death under it's own weight.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh? an how can you garentee the outcome of this match? Do you have a mind control device that make's the whale want to body slam the lion an tiger? I dont think so, but tiger's an lion's really wouldent have a mind set in attacking a whale if it sprouted up next to them, polar bear's do because they are prone to killing an living the aquatic way, so unless this is a prick whale that rutinely lunge's on boat's, your whale wouldent even bother, but if they did some how meraculesly knew it was a stand off fight...
-
Then there's no garnetee your whale will win.... a lion can get to the center of rhino, hippo's and elephant's tough armored body by digging and tearing threw fat and muscle of them... to the part's of organ's they wish to eat, if they were able to latch on...you know....3-4 inch claw's an big ass teeth? Yeah, they could do just as much if not more damage than your average propeller, whale's get dinged by...
-
It's a pretty dumb topic if you ask me, whale's arnt really jet stream speed fighter's like shark's and dolphin's certianly not a blue whale... an do these whale's have teeth? I dont know, I thought they had thing's that look like the end of a broom, as in brush's? Then that's the only as in 1 way the whale can kill both, an again since it's stupid to think they really dont have tactic's in killing each other, unless you have a direct telepathic link with the tiger telling him to dive down an scratch out the whale's eye's, then why bother thinking animal's with such low knowledge of different scenario's can be pitted together, in other word's why make a dumb topic you aready know the answer to?
-
But any way's nothing in life is a garentee...


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 9, 2012)

sperm whale solos


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 9, 2012)

Bloodlust is assumed to be on in a match, otherwise you wouldnt have even 2/3s of the matches in the battledomes.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 9, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Oh? an how can you garentee the outcome of this match? Do you have a mind control device that make's the whale want to body slam the lion an tiger? I dont think so, but tiger's an lion's really wouldent have a mind set in attacking a whale if it sprouted up next to them, polar bear's do because they are prone to killing an living the aquatic way, so unless this is a prick whale that rutinely lunge's on boat's, your whale wouldent even bother, but if they did some how meraculesly knew it was a stand off fight...


Bloodlust is  automatically on in all OBD matches. And even if the whale did just stand around and do nothing, the lion and tiger still wouldn't be able to kill it outside waiting for it to starve. And blue whales have a large fat store. So it would probably outlast the l & t anyway.
-


> Then there's no garnetee your whale will win.... a lion can get to the center of rhino,


To a rhino which has been dead several days and decomposed enough for them to get to, I would wager.


> hippo's and elephant's tough armored body by digging and tearing threw fat and muscle of them...


What are you talking about? I've seen a video of a pack of lions trying to gang up on a hippo. They were crawling all over it, attempting to bite at scratch it. The hippo didn't care. That's how effective the scratches were. And look at the size of the blue whale compared to other animals in that pic I posted earlier. I highly doubt that a lion and tiger would be able to hurt it.



> ..3-4 inch claw's an big ass teeth? Yeah, they could do just as much if not more damage than your average propeller, whale's get dinged by...


A lion could do more damage than this: 
Cool story bro.



> It's a pretty dumb topic if you ask me, whale's arnt really jet stream speed fighter's like shark's and dolphin's certianly not a blue whale..



30mph. Anyway, even if they weren't, speedblitz means nothing if you can't hurt the enemy.



> an do these whale's have teeth? I dont know, I thought they had thing's that look like the end of a broom, as in brush's?


Yes, they are baleen whales.



> Then that's the only as in 1 way the whale can kill both,


Body slam them?
Smash them with it's tail?
Crush them on the floor?
Swallow them and watch them suffocate/ get digested?
There are so many ways a whale can win this it isn't even funny.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh? So occording to you, lion's never brought down a rhino, hippo or elephant? XD Okay, GAME ON! 
-
{Lions killing hippos}
______________________________
-
Not far from this pride another pride in Linyanti Botswana specializes in killing Hippo.
An object falls about 5 cm in 0.1 seconds 
- 
Fourth hippo killed.
The five male lions coalition (Notch & sons) killed a Hippo near Rekero last night. I found them this morning feeding ont he hippo, thouhg Notch himself had already eaten and was sleeping in teh shade about a hundred metres fro teh carcass. 
As the morning sun started getting hot, the lions left the carcass one by one untill only one was left and this one decided to guard the carcass from teh Hyaenas that were waiting around. 
While watching this, some four Buffalo bulls came towards the carcass. Tehy soon picked teh scent of the lions and they started charing at two males that were sleeping in the bush, driving them away from the vicinity of the carcass, although Notch was spared since he was a bit further. The Buffaloes left breifely before coming back and started chasing the lions again around. This time they went upto the carcass and drove away the one that was watching over it, and drove them away including Notch. 
After this drama which lasted half of the morning, the Buffaloes gave up and left the lions to continue with feast. This is the fourth Hippo we have seen recently killed by the five. It seems they are now tunring to the Hippos since there is not much else to hunt.

-
Pilanesberg National Park, South Africa 







Specific heat capacity of rock = 1100 J/kg ?C 
playing 



Link removed 
playing 



playing 
playing 
playing 
playing 

playing 
-
lion have killed and fed 
off three hippos this month

-

Besides isolated cases of Hippo predation by Lions their main threat is from humans. That said there is a pride of Lions in northern Botswana that used to prey on Hippo regularly. The majority of Hippo / predator interaction is from Hippo defending their territories from roaming predators.

-
Results 1 - 15 of 131 ... Filmed in Botswana, from about 10 feet away from the lion. The lion had killed the 
hippo the night before. The hippo is belly up.
Large ink


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

So what happen there, que? Is that lion's to single lion's ripping open hippo's? Look's like it. XD What's this is this rhino's now...
-
{Lion?s killing rhino?s}
______________________________________
-
Lions kill yet another rhino! 

Phinda's north pride has managed to kill their fourth white rhino in as many years. The prides dominant male, we believe him to be around 250kg , with the weight and power to accomplish such a feit. One of these kills was witnessed, and started out with the sub-adults chasing and almost "playing" with the rhino . When the dominant male got up and grabbed the rhino over its muzzle, the rest of the pride subsequently took interest and started to jump on the rhino's back, untill the animal was brought down. The male took half an hour to then suffocate the animal. Lets hope they don't start taking interest in our black rhino!! 
playing    

Lions Kill White Rhino 

The coalition of male lions at Exeter has finally killed again, this after numerous failures earlier in the week. Amazingly, four of the six males killed a sub-adult White Rhino last night. 
playing  


Lions were seen moving away from rhinos which had deliberately advanced when they had become aware of the presence of the pride (Goddard 1967). Goddard further reported that, in August 1967, a sub-adult lion attempted to attack an 11 month old rhino calf. The mother was close at hand and engaged the lion. The lion bit the females hock and clawed its thigh but was gored twice by the rhino in the centre of the ribs and then in the centre of the neck followed by a blow through the base of the jaw that killed it.

A freshly killed, black rhino carcass was found with an adult male lion by Elliot (1987) in Umfolozi Game Reserve. There were signs of a struggle and well defined claw and tooth marks on the neck of the rhino which had a horn length of 18-20 cm making it probably two year old. It was concluded that there was strong circumstantial evidence that the lion had killed the rhino.


-
-lion?s are the cause of 2009?s census of predating on Rhino?s
The article offers information on the predation of the African Black Rhinoceros by lions and its effects on the population performance of the species. As stated, the main indicator of population performance of the rhinos is taken into consideration by the natural increase in their population size including both birth and mortalities as a result of lion attacks. It further states that the predation of rhinos have resulted in the decline of their population growth rate since 2009.

lion?s kill 3 rhino?s in 1995
playing 


Large ink


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh what happen to the rhino's tuffy, look's like you lost that wager eh?
-
Huh? those arnt elephant's are these...
-
{Lions killing elephant?s}
----------------------------------------- 
-
Lion Predation on Elephants in the Savuti, Chobe National Park, Botswana 

A pride of 30 lions killed one elephant every three days. Seven of eight elephants killed were between four and 11 years old, as deduced from molar teeth ageing, and this age group represented over half the kills recorded by Joubert ( 2006 ).. Notes are presented on the lion's behaviour in hunting elephants and the evolutionary significance of this. 

-
.The Lions of Savuti: Hunting with the Moon records something like 15 years of observations, and even in 1990 the Jouberts were estimating that about 20% of the Savuti lion's diet was made up of elephant. 

Specific heat capacity of rock = 1100 J/kg ?C  

..males amounted to 236 confirmed attempts versus 38 for females!). They adopted a special hunting style that they use for other dangerous large prey animals, attacking from the back by ambush. And during all these hunts (which totaled 74 kills out of 323 attempts) only one lion was confirmed injured. The paper doesn't say how serious the injury was, or if it 
was eventually fatal, 



..The two Lionesses had just brought down an elephant cow of approximately ten 
years old. 
Link removed 

Funston, P. J., Mills, M. G. L., Biggs, H. C. & Richardson, P. R. K. 1998. Hunting by male lions: ecological influences and socioecological implications. Animal Behaviour 56, 1333-1345. 

Patterson, B. D. 2004. The Lions of Tsavo: Exploring the Legacy of Africa's Notorious Man-Eaters . McGraw-Hill, New York. 

Schaller, G. 1972. The Serengeti Lion . University of Chicago Press, Chicago. 

Specific heat capacity of rock = 1100 J/kg ?C  

One thing is clear, the lion or pride has no problem taking down elephants age4-15 in front of healthy bulls or cows, also.....Hunts were less commonly attempted on calves ,the same applies to rhinos. 

Monday, August 8, 2011 
Who is the true king of the Jungle? 
Wait for it....

SHAZAM!







-
Lions rarely prey on elephants. Botswana's Savuti lions, however, switch to preying on elephants during the late dry season (August-November), and the frequency of this has increased in the last two decades (1985?2005). An opportunity to document this phenomenon was made possible with infrared viewing and filming equipment. A pride of 30 lions killed one elephant every three days. Seven of eight elephants killed were between four and 11 years old, as deduced from molar teeth ageing, and this age group represented over half the kills recorded by Joubert ( 2006 ). It is suggested that this weaned, maternally less dependent age class, may be more vulnerable to lion predation. Lions prey on elephants since the density of conventional ungulate prey is reduced as a result of an annual migration, and artificial water provisioning has prompted an increasingly sedentary population of elephants. Notes are presented on the lion's behaviour in hunting elephants and the evolutionary significance of this.

-
Here?s a site that has account?s pass 100 of lion?s killing elephant?s account?s.
Lion predation on elephants








    Thu, 2006-09-21 22:18 -- John Hawks           


I'm reading a bit about risk in large animal hunting, and I ran across an article by Dereck Joubert on elephant hunting by lions in Botswana. 



Over the 4 years, we observed a total of 74 elephants killed by lions, including eleven elephants in 1993, seventeen in 1994, nineteen in 1995, and 27 in 1996, suggesting an increasing hunting success rate. All the elephants killed, with one exception, were from breeding herds (females and young). The exception was an adult bull, previously wounded by another bull, who remained alive for several days before eventually being killed by the lions. The great majority of the young elephants killed were males, and two-thirds of the kills were of elephants in the age range 4-15 years, with highest hunting success achieved for elephants aged 4-9 years (Table 1). The animals killed were commonly on the periphery of, or straggling behind, the breeding herds, with nearly half killed more than 50 m away from the main herd. Hunts were less commonly attempted on calves which were under the age of 4 years, which remained more closely associated with their mothers. Hunting success for elephants older than 4 years apparently doubled from 33% (n = 9) in 1993 to 62% (n = 61) in 1996. Many attempts to kill adults bulls were made in
 1996, when we saw lions attacking elephant bulls almost nightly although only one hunt was successful. All except one of the kills were made at night, and hunts occurred more commonly on dark moon nights than when the moon was bright.
Specific heat capacity of rock = 1100 J/kg ?C 

Specific heat capacity of rock = 1100 J/kg ?C
Large ink
-
\
All the kill's from the rhino's, hippo's and elephant's have been fresh kill's, with there alibi story attached, so what were you saying again about a lion couldent get to the center of a tootsie roll pop? The world will never know... XD XD XD


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

What tuffy you being ignorant now? Did you read what I said? I said {AVERAGE} propellar...not the titanic's propeller...You know... the propeller's that caused ten's of thousand's of whale's like these...
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


-
Body slam them?
Smash them with it's tail?
Crush them on the floor?
They ^^^ Are all the same thing as I said only one way, which is... smashing them with there weight, swallowing them? Huh! Show me a clip or a story that blue whale's swallowed somthing of the same size mass of lion's or tiger's, an didnt choke to death...beside's the fact they still dont have teeth so it isint instant, alibing both lion and tiger would be able to get in a few latch on slashes from inside his throat, killing him in the most vulnerable spot before they go down.
-
Funny? No, what's funny is you over exaggerated there capabilitie's, I'm not saying it's a win for the T an L but now.....you lost the debate.
-
Tootle's ^_^


----------



## fathertime (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh an Btw you have to come up with a counter debate for the past page, since it jumped to page 3...


----------



## SsjAzn (Jun 9, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Scenario 1: The blue whale can float.
> Scenario 2: Both of the cats are in water with the blue whale.
> Scenario 3: The whale is beached.



S1: Blue whale body slams
S2: Automatic win for the whale, since the cats will drown anyways
S3: eh... I don't think the lion or tiger can hurt the whale badly.


----------



## sonic546 (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> What tuffy you being ignorant now? Did you read what I said? I said {AVERAGE} propellar...not the titanic's propeller...You know... the propeller's that caused ten's of thousand's of whale's like these...
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Are you seriously claiming that a 300-pound lion can hurt a 180 ton whale?

EDIT: And furthermore, the injuries to the whales you've shown were caused by propellers just as large, if not larger than, the one jetwaterluffy posted.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Oh? So occording to you, lion's never brought down a rhino, hippo or elephant? XD Okay, GAME ON!
> -
> {Lions killing hippos}
> ______________________________
> ...


OK, I admit I was wrong, _sometimes,_ rarely, a whole _pride_ of lions can take down a hippo, although it only seems to work when the hippo doesn't fight back/run away, so I would assume the hippo is ill or something. That doesn't mean a lion on its own can take one down. Furthermore, even with an entire pride attacking it, look how long it takes for them to take the hippo down. Now imagine how long it would take for a single lion and tiger to take down something 80 times bigger than a hippo. Ask yourself if that is realistic.




fathertime said:


> What tuffy you being ignorant now? Did you read what I said? I said {AVERAGE} propellar...not the titanic's propeller...You know... the propeller's that caused ten's of thousand's of whale's like these...
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed



That is an average propeller. I'll show you where I got it form.  "mid sized". 


> Body slam them?
> Smash them with it's tail?
> Crush them on the floor?
> They ^^^ Are all the same thing as I said only one way, which is... smashing them with there weight,


One of them is using it's strength, the other is using its momentum, the other is using it's weight. Totally different things. And all of them will be effective.



> swallowing them? Huh! Show me a clip or a story that blue whale's swallowed somthing of the same size mass of lion's or tiger's, an didnt choke to death...


Look at that pic I posted on page one. It is likely they could swallow a giraffe whole, never mind a lion and tiger.



> beside's the fact they still dont have teeth so it isint instant,


Baleens are made of bone, I believe, so they should be reasonably effective. Anyway, it is likely the whale will crush the lion and tiger with its tongue.


> alibing both lion and tiger would be able to get in a few latch on slashes from inside his throat, killing him in the most vulnerable spot before they go down.


They would be to a whale like a mosquito bite is to you. It's hardly going to be deadly, especially in the timespan they have before they get swallowed.



> Funny? No, what's funny is you over exaggerated there capabilitie's, I'm not saying it's a win for the T an L but now.....you lost the debate.


Exactly where have I exaggerated their capabilities? I'm not the one saying a lion and tiger can take something down weighing more than 100 tonnes.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

To:Sonic456
-
What are you smoking crak? A whale would be in a zillion piece's if a propeller that size hit him, megallodon, ancient whale's 10X bigger a dinosuar ... anything, getting even 20 yard's near that size propellers would be cremated, just as easy as putting in a gold fish in a blender. The suck-tion would draw them in, even a mako shark getting near that size propeller's, who mako's are one of the fastest swimmer's along with sword fish, still would get sucked in by it's suck-tion power.
-
I dident say it would be easy for a tiger to kill the whale, if a polar bear can kill a baluga whale, it is theoritically possible to bring a blue whale down, just 1 harpoon shot at them can bring them down, it's only in the process of letting them bleed to death, I didnt say the tiger was going to slash at the whale an the whale was going to die right there and then, if he can rake a fluryy every now an then when the whale come's in he could have a chance, not likely... but it's possible.
-
Tell me, if the tiger knew a tactic's as in diving down an scratching the whale's eye's, what then would a whale do? He'd have no sense of direction, an probably would plow into a reef killing himself like a drunk driver hitting a street pole. Beside's like tuffy said they are blood lusted, so why wouldent a tiger dive down when the whale goes for a body slam? You want the whale to have agknowledgement of attacking the tiger right? So why is the tiger going to be floating around like a sitting duck an just waiting on a bullz-eye target for a body slam?
-
Already the tiger is at a huge dis-advantage, yet you now want him to hold still? XD 
Again bear's can, an they kill baluga whale's instantly...yes I know the size difference but I'll repeat myself, whale's can bleed to death by your average propeller, it's been documented already more than a thousand time's, so it would be in more favor for the whale that's a no brainer...but it isint impossible, a germ is 1/1,000,000th time smaller than a human, yet there are certain viruses that can kill human's, size isint everything a wolverine was capable an has 3 account's of killing polar bear's, the same way 2 lion's have killed a 17,000 pound bull elephant.
-
Again if a 3 foot harpoon can kill a 400,000 pound whale... than why would it be impossible for a do or die... or probably, do and die scenario? 
-
I'm in deep water with this debate, but thankfully I'm Hawaiian, as in one of the best swimmer's of all nationality's...XD
-
Yeah, if I could have voted I too would have probably voted for the whale, but again it isint impossible.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)

A 3 foot harpoon, when thrown by someone will go alot deeper then a cats nails do.


----------



## sonic546 (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> To:Sonic456
> -
> What are you smoking crak? A whale would be in a zillion piece's if a propeller that size hit him, megallodon, ancient whale's 10X bigger a dinosuar ... anything, getting even 20 yard's near that size propellers would be cremated, just as easy as putting in a gold fish in a blender. The suck-tion would draw them in, even a mako shark getting near that size propeller's, who mako's are one of the fastest swimmer's along with sword fish, still would get sucked in by it's suck-tion power.
> -
> ...



I'm the one who's smoking crack? You're the one claiming a lion and a tiger have a shot at killing an animal that's literally a thousand times bigger than they are.

Do you have even the slightest inkling how much the whale outweighs the cats?  And why are you bringing up polar bears and belugas?  Belugas aren't much bigger than the bear's normal prey. 

And viruses? Really? Do you have any idea how viruses kill? 



Some sort of zombie said:


> A 3 foot harpoon, when thrown by someone will go alot deeper then a cats nails do.



To add to this, it takes a shitload more than just one harpoon to kill a large whale


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> To:Sonic456
> -
> What are you smoking crak? A whale would be in a zillion piece's if a propeller that size hit him, megallodon, ancient whale's 10X bigger a dinosuar ... anything, getting even 20 yard's near that size propellers would be cremated, just as easy as putting in a gold fish in a blender. The suck-tion would draw them in, even a mako shark getting near that size propeller's, who mako's are one of the fastest swimmer's along with sword fish, still would get sucked in by it's suck-tion power.


Show a whale in a "zillion" pieces from one of those then. Because this is the typical kind of propeller they would be in contact with. And they couldn't get sucked in. You do realise that a blue whale would likely be almost as big as the whole ship, right?

-


> I dident say it would be easy for a tiger to kill the whale, if a polar bear can kill a baluga whale,
> it is theoritically possible to bring a blue whale down,


Baluga whale:

Blue whale:

Cool story bro.


> just 1 harpoon shot at them can bring them down,


You do realise the harpoons they use on blue whales are basically specialized missiles, right? A lion or tiger doesn't have that kind of DC.



> Tell me, if the tiger knew a tactic's as in diving down an scratching the whale's eye's, what then would a whale do? He'd have no sense of direction, an probably would plow into a reef killing himself like a drunk driver hitting a street pole.


>It would take so long for a tiger to cause enough damage to a blue whale's eye it wouldn't be realistic.
>That's what eyelids are for
>Even if it took out both eyes, the whale will still have sonar.
>As soon as the tiger or lion attempts to attack the whale, they will give away their position.


> Beside's like tuffy said they are blood lusted, so why wouldent a tiger dive down when the whale goes for a body slam? You want the whale to have agknowledgement of attacking the tiger right? So why is the tiger going to be floating around like a sitting duck an just waiting on a bullz-eye target for a body slam?


Obviously in the water they would be horribly speedblitzed and drowned. I was assuming you were debating the ground-based floating whale scenario.



> Again bear's can, an they kill baluga whale's instantly...


>A bear is stronger than a lion and tiger.
>A blue whale is so much stronger than a baluga whale it isn't even funny.
I'm not saying that a lion or tiger can't take some whales. They could take a dolphin or porpoise quite handily.


> yes I know the size difference but I'll repeat myself, whale's can bleed to death by your average propeller, it's been documented already more than a thousand time's,


Except your average propeller would have a stupidly higher DC than a lion. Do you seriously think that a lion can produce slashes the size shown on those scans? If they can, why do you think they regularly get owned by giraffes (which are a scale of magnitude smaller than a blue whale). 



> So it would be in more favor for the whale that's a no brainer...but it isint impossible, a germ is 1/1,000,000th time smaller than a human, yet there are certain viruses that can kill human's,


Viruses are basically poison. Bacteria produce poison. Lions don't produce poison. Bacteria are inside the body. Lions are outside. And it takes days. And it happens only rarely. And they probably aren't as outmatched in terms of biomass, considering the numbers of them. Especially considering only a few of the human cells even fight.



> size isint everything a wolverine was capable an has 3 account's of killing polar bear's, the same way 2 lion's have killed a 17,000 pound bull elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 10, 2012)

That only gets the harpooner hooked so he can go on the sleigh ride. They usually used guns to put them down, but they also went for a specific artery in the blowhole.
if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jun 10, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> >A bear is stronger than a lion and tiger.
> >A blue whale is so much stronger than a baluga whale it isn't even funny.
> I'm not saying that a lion or tiger can't take some whales. They could take a dolphin or porpoise quite handily.



In the water? A bottlenosed dolphin would give them problems, and technically, an Orca is a dolphin


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

To: Tuffy
-
Dude, stop already, you see these type of boat's...

these are, of what are documented an reported shredding open whale's, not the one you showed, the one's you showed... would turn a whale into pudding. 
It's not only the size of the propeller, it's the rate they are spinning. Propeller's spin ridculesly fast, that's what causes so much damage.
-
Yeah, remember your superman psi? XD Yeah, the hippo's that survived those lion's you mentioned were what? Low end feat's, if you look... it wouldent take long to find a single male bringing them down, an again it's experince what make's lion's kill hippo's or any other big animal, they have to start on the youngling's an work there way up, they cant just rush the bull as there first kill, hense the lion's you were mentioning...it was propbaly there first encounter, along with none were adult male's you know...the heavy hitter's.
-
Huh! You mean difefernt sequence's of different attribute's? If I was to say a tiger killed a bull by slashing upward's, that's not going to be difffernt from him slashing down ward's as 2 different move's... No, he's only using a slash, the same way a whale is only using his body mass, which is the only way he's killing them. Swallowing a Giraph? XD Krill an shrimp are also classified as poltry, so in term's it's meat, so why dosent whale's eat human's? Beacuse there biology an anatomy just cant process it, the body's physiology an processing biology just cant, like a tiger eating vegatable's the tiger's biology, just cant process it.
-
An bone? Probably I dont know, but they are very flexible so I wouldent classify it directly a bone.
-
A masquito? Huh? No, it dosent work out like that, in term's of body mass, you know elehant's an other huge animal's they feel even more pain, just by age-ing elephant's have been recorded screaming in agaony because of wear an tear on there joint's bone's, muscle, an what would seem as a minor flesh wound, is to elephant's a world of pain, that's why in mengerine's of the past they killed so many elephant's not only because they couldent perform any more, but they were documented to be real distress in there daily social life when injured, so in lamin term's they put them out of there missury's by line-ing up 10-20 people an shooting them all at once in the head, for more of a direct way to be put down humanely without suffering.
-
Well how can I be overexaggerating? You all have built in fictional rule's of...oh he's rushing at a tiger at 30 mph already, jumping out the water an the tiger is not going to move, an we'll see a flatten cat...??? When in reality, what would a big cat be doing in the middle of the sea, an a blue whale just pop's up out of no where an had some bad quarrel's of seeing his mate die so he's now blood lusted, an the cat has to pay the price of defending against somthing he never in his life ever saw?????
-
It sound's like to me, that people were intiged, in all the data of what I brought in the lion vs tiger thread an seen all the animal's I listed the lion an tiger sould take out, so now, people are just trying to swander the name of these to alpha's by pitting them with riducales match up's... that's pretty lame if you ask me... a bullet is only the size of a marbel an with the right gun you can kill this pussy 400,000 pound only size matter's formailty aniaml down with 1 shot.
-
That's why I said 2X this is a pretty stupid topic, if you want me to say the whale will win... then he'll win, but it wouldent be impossible if they were prone like polar bear's, an no, I'm not saying the polar bear has more of a chance, I'm only saying some predator's are only limited to what they evolved to do.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah the whale would get my vote, but anyway's... Hey, any one went to E3 this year? I thought they were suppose to show off the wii u... Dam I must of missed it.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)

Peacock put E3 best.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> In the water? A bottlenosed dolphin would give them problems, and technically, an Orca is a dolphin


No, I meant with the floating scenario. Actually, an orca is a porpoise, but I was referring to the smaller porpoises.


fathertime said:


> To: Tuffy
> -
> Dude, stop already, you see these type of boat's...
> 
> these are, of what are documented an reported shredding open whale's, not the one you showed, the one's you showed... would turn a whale into pudding.


Where are those boats documented shredding whales? Looking at the size of those injuries, they are pretty much as big as the boat you showed, so it is highly unlikely they were caused by the propeller of a boat that small.



> It's not only the size of the propeller, it's the rate they are spinning. Propeller's spin ridculesly fast, that's what causes so much damage.


Agreed. Meanwhile, lions and tigers cannot hit that fast, so they can't cause that much damage.



> Yeah, remember your superman psi? XD


Yes, but I was inexperienced back then and half of the stuff I said I don't even think anymore. And none of the others can, because it was done via PMs.



> Yeah, the hippo's that survived those lion's you mentioned were what? Low end feat's, if you look...


Except they weren't. Because all the hippos you showed being killed by lions were likely ill, seeing as they didn't fight back, which you would expect them to if they were about to die.
[quote it wouldent take long to find a single male bringing them down,[/quote]
Well find one then. Even if you do, it is probably a very rare event. Anyway, this is a blue whale we are talking about here, which are 80 times larger than hippos. Has a lion ever defeated 80 hippos at once, by itself, before?

[qutoe]Huh! You mean difefernt sequence's of different attribute's? If I was to say a tiger killed a bull by slashing upward's, that's not going to be difffernt from him slashing down ward's as 2 different move's... No, he's only using a slash, the same way a whale is only using his body mass, which is the only way he's killing them.[/quote]
Using tail strength is not the same as using its body mass, but whatever. It's still going to work, which is the point of this debate.



> Swallowing a Giraph? XD Krill an shrimp are also classified as poltry, so in term's it's meat, so why dosent whale's eat human's?


Actually, the main reason why any whale, including orca, don't eat humans is because they are intelligent enough to know that if they harm a human they are going to die. Whales are the second most intelligent group of species, behind primates, after all.



> Beacuse there biology an anatomy just cant process it, the body's physiology an processing biology just cant, like a tiger eating vegatable's the tiger's biology, just cant process it.


Just because they can't get nutrition from their bodies doesn't mean a whale can't kill it via swallowing. Actually the main reason why blue whales don't go after large animals is that they simply can't be bothered expanding the energy tracking or running after them, when they can get all the food they need from simply swimming.

-


> Well how can I be overexaggerating? You all have built in fictional rule's of...oh he's rushing at a tiger at 30 mph already, jumping out the water an the tiger is not going to move, an we'll see a flatten cat...??? When in reality, what would a big cat be doing in the middle of the sea, an a blue whale just pop's up out of no where an had some bad quarrel's of seeing his mate die so he's now blood lusted, an the cat has to pay the price of defending against somthing he never in his life ever saw?????


Read the OP.



> It sound's like to me, that people were intiged, in all the data of what I brought in the lion vs tiger thread an seen all the animal's I listed the lion an tiger sould take out, so now, people are just trying to swander the name of these to alpha's by pitting them with riducales match up's... that's pretty lame if you ask me... a bullet is only the size of a marbel an with the right gun you can kill this pussy 400,000 pound only size matter's formailty aniaml down with 1 shot.


Actually this thread was a genuine mistake. It's the sperm whale thread you might want to moan about. And no, you can't kill a blue whale with a single bullet. You need a harpoon (aka a missile) to do that.
-


> That's why I said 2X this is a pretty stupid topic, if you want me to say the whale will win... then he'll win, but it wouldent be impossible if they were prone like polar bear's, an no, I'm not saying the polar bear has more of a chance, I'm only saying some predator's are only limited to what they evolved to do.


Polar bears don't stand a ghost of a chance against blue whales either.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll start by saying - you are the single most retarded poster/ debater to have ever graced the OBD; that is high praise when you consider the imbeciles that have come and gone.



fathertime said:


> An object falls about 5 cm in 0.1 secondsF



Another useless link. Providing facts on lions, Info on upcoming safari tours and holidays in the wild 


-F


fathertime said:


> F



It's a blog. Credibility is debatable. But it mentions *5* lions taking down a hippo in unknown conditions. A pride of lions taking down a hippo means nothing, same blog mentions *4* Fbuffaloes chasing the pride away - by your logic that must mean that the buffalo beats a lion 
-


fathertime said:


> snip



So many credible links wow! ..... Nope just pictures  Fuseless pictures of lions eating hippo carcasses.

examples





fathertime said:


> snip


lion have killed and fedF
off three hippos this month
[/quote]

Yay! Another useless link. This one tells us about all the fauna of the Serengeti, how long they mate for and other useless crap..... 
-


fathertime said:


> snip


Besides isolated cases of Hippo predation by Lions their main threat is from humans. That said there is a pride of Lions in northern Botswana that used to prey on Hippo regularly.F

What's this another bullshit link. You spoil us. This one provided us with information about *lion vs tiger* running out of links? Or pictures? (the link provided supports the tiger beating the lion BTW, just saiyan)
-


fathertime said:


> snip


Results 1 - 15 of 131 ... Filmed in Botswana, from about 10 feet away from the lion. The lion had killed theF
hippo the night before. The hippo is belly up.
Large ink[/QUOTE]

A lion kills a hippo? You mean a pride taking down sick, injured hippos and you would be closer to the mark.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

Eh? What's peacock? What happened to the wii u, did they anouncce any zelda or smash bother's, or any other eye candy?


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Lions kill yet another rhino!F
> 
> Phinda's north pride has managed to kill their fourth white rhino in as many years.


F

Another blog, And a lion pride taking down an infant rhino. Yep same as taking down an adult.



fathertime said:


> snip


Lions Kill White Rhino[/quote] don't forget the rhinos broken leg. Taken down after many failed attempts




fathertime said:


> snip


snip[/QUOTE]

All the links provided (those that work) indicate that the lion usually targets smaller infant rhinos.

All attacks on rhinos cause disfigurement to the creature but are always unsuccessful resulting in approximate two rhino deaths a year.

An article also mentions how a lion was gored almost instantly. Sooooo...


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> snip



30 lions killing young elephants proves what exactly?
-F





fathertime said:


> snip


Lions of Savuti[/quote]

That may be so but here's a direct quote from the link



> *Hunting at night, when the elephant?s poor night vision puts them at a major disadvantage*, the lions co-operate as a pride of about 30 individuals to bring down and dispatch elephant prey[



Again this adds nothing to the lions prowess.



fathertime said:


> F



Another direct quote from your source



> All the elephants killed, with one exception, were from breeding herds (females and young). *The exception was an adult bull, previously wounded by another bull, who remained alive for several days before eventually being killed by the lions.*





> The great majority of the young elephants killed were males, and two-thirds of the kills were of elephants in the age range 4-15 years, *with highest hunting success achieved for elephants aged 4-9 years *



Read your own shit before posting.



fathertime said:


> snipe


 repeats of the same links posted prior.  running out of ideas?



fathertime said:


> F
> SHAZAM!


F

Please let it be pictures. Yup it's pictures proving/ confirming nothing. 



fathertime said:


> .



Another repeated link. Yup definitely running on empty.
-


fathertime said:


> Here?s a site that has account?s pass 100 of lion?s killing elephant?s account?s.
> Lion predation on elephants



Broken link. CheckF

More useless pics. Check

Another shitty post. Check


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2012)

tashtin said:


> I'll start by saying - you are the single most retarded poster/ debater to have ever graced the OBD; that is high praise when you consider the imbeciles that have come and gone.



Have you seen violentrl, jplaya, tyrant yet?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope you guys arent talking about me, infinite sads in that case.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's a suggestion, why don't you use words to provide a legitimate defence for you side rather than post endless useless links and pictures to supplement your hollow posts and arguments


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Have you seen violentrl, jplaya, tyrant yet?



I have mate, but father times worse because he provides links that you click on and they lead to nothing. Coupled with his shit tier grammer and punctuation all equates to a migraine.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

Aww you mad Thastin? 
- 
lol, You wanna call me name's for like the 8th time? Then all I can say is Fuck you bitch! You were smashed in lion's vs tiger with even worse credability, Uh, How? Because the bullshit link's you brought from yuku which I was a part of, even said on the site the weight's of the tiger's were what? {UNCONFIRMED} an {ESTIMATION'S} where has anything I brought say the lion's stumbled on a carcass??? Where show me where douce bag, XD You cant...
YOU JUST WANT THEM TO BE!
-
You dont have an ounce of shit source discrediting them, I havent looked for other's.. that's why the list is the same, dumb ass. I still have to find there back story. Yet, by you only saying they were sick or dying, does it garen-fucking-tee they were sick NO! If so, then fucking source any-fuckin-thing of credability saying they were sick, not just because you as a fagget lion hating bias's bitch want's it to be, prove it then, if you can... I'll never show that individual link ever again, you punk bitch.
-
It had nothing to do with 30 lion's "taking him down", I was asked how do they get pass the armor skin being so thick, you fagget cunt... why dont you go back an read it stupid ass...
-
Pft, who the fuck are you kidding I just spammed, they were dead on, on topic... you didnt reply in L vs T because you were demolished, an couldent handle every person telling you off bcause of your bullshit debate hadent an ounce of piss credabilty to them...lol I aint even mad already, your just lashing out because you were made my bitch.. XD XD an you still havent dis prove jack of what I brought...XD XD XD


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> Aww you mad?


lol someone's mad, but it ain't me 

I commend you on spouting your endless crap.  I don't need to discredit them the sources you provided do that for me. And again with the lion vs tiger debate. Let it go bro - the thread was dead before I could post in nor did I wanna go through your endless drivel.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

XD Shut the fuck up chump,
-
XD I aint mad bro, I'm only talking this way to make you feel exactly how you know you feel, like a dumbass...XD
-
That's all you got, they discredited themselve's? XD XD Talk about who's the most biggest retard on this forum, I already said over 5 time's I gave my vote for the whale, I was just summing up idea's in what he could do to defend himself, unlike you... who tryed to disprove somthing only by the word of your stink cunt mouth...XD Without anything to alibi, so who's the idiot YOU! XD XD What my punctuation? XD I rush what can I say, you... you on the other hand couldent even enphinsize good spelling while trying to point out my minor typo's XD That's not how you spell "Grammer" Dumb ass! XD XD It's an A not E  XD
-
An I dont want your fucking idiotic commending, I already had around 50 Pm's thanking me for teaching them somthing they didnt know on lion vs tiger an also 50 people that LTFAO in how I smashed you in lion vs tiger, I think I got like 200,000 rep point's or what ever they are, for beating you to a pulp...XD
-
The thread was dead? Bullshit! You said it was dead last time, then I got a direct reply, also me telling that person I dident exploit him, but just the data he brought is the bullshit you can scavange on the internet which is only the first thing that pop's up that has no credability to them...which I exploited every single one of them. The thread was only closed recently, when a mod didnt like the idea of his favy cat getting more account's dumped real document's of what is fact's, of who is superior... kinda like how I smashed you...XD
-
Huh! I dont want you to go threw my data either, I dont want to teach an ignorant bitch nadda, I'll even say yeah, the tiger can average 700-1200 pound's like your idiotic link stated they were, Huh! which was only a run around bullshit guess...XD XD XD


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

A 2nd post devoid of useless links, irrelevant pictures and inane dribble.... Fathertime, I dare say - you're evolving.

And I highly doubt Distracted closed the thread because he's a tiger fanboy


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

You dare me? I found 8 different account's of lion's killing male tiger's in there prime, to add to my list, 5 new scientist an expert's who alibied lion's superiorty of year's of studying, 5 new clip's of detailed fighting scene's of lion's bashing the shit out of bigger tiger's, sound's like evolving to you? XD XD
-
Oh an Btw, remember when you said for over 5X That the animal in that zoo was a not a tiger, you know... the one that I said the 1.5 year old cub's killed a adult tiger, an you said it was a {LEOPARD} Demanding like a little fagget whine-ing bitch over and over and over remember? XD XD XD 
-
Well here it is dumb fuck, shove this up your ass...
11.2011 Korea two teen lions killed a adult male  Bengal tiger in an 
enclosure.(Video)- Youtube- 
Link removed 
The story was by the staff was of... one of the worker?s were on break, an went down the road to a store taking the key?s by mistake to the gate an car they usually break up minor scruffle?s with,  when two? 1.5 year old boy cub?s, chased around an harrased a adult male bengal tiger, until he colapsed from exaustion, 

He tried despertaly to protect himself,?

But the two 1.5 year old brother?s showed no mercy, the tiger roared with hurendous moan?s in agony, after on looker?s shouted for the lion?s to stop, shortly after one got a hold of his throat an took his life?

-
AHHH HA HA XD XD What a fucking MOOK! I'll quote you, SEE SPOT'S!!! XD XD
-
It's obviou's of the mod... he said himself dumbass, he didnt like the idea, why? I never until now cursed at anyone or insulted anyone, an didnt you know it was closed the very first 10 minute's I first posted, an in 5 minute's he re-opened the thread with word's of this nekro has alot of good point's, I never saw any one bring so much good data...XD XD XD
-
That's right your my bitch all over again, I'll probably get ton's more rep point's just from replying to you...XD XD XD


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> You dare me?



you lack reading comprehension. 

I can feel my brain cells dying - trying to decipher your chicken scrawl. A video of 2 lions nigh on full maturity taking down a tiger... Your point being?

And more broken links 

Your comprehension of simple phrases only solidifies the belief that you're a full blown retard. Distracted never said no such thing - I checked.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

AHHHH HA AH XD...
-
Broken link's, how about you let the next person who come's in this thread, tell me that the link's are broken...XD If they have asian wording's an dosent show the pick, all you have to do is keep refreshing the page, an the pic of the 2 teen male cub's are shown killing the tiger, just as how my bro disphered the asian wording's, in how I got the story in the first place...
-
AhhuuUHH, you crack me up douce bag, I thought you said it had SPOT'S!!! It was a leopard!... XD XD Now to you they are adult's an the tiger just must be under age right? XD,  Those two teen male's, dosent have an ounce of showing a mane development aiding there age's, that are given by the site by where my bro got it from, what was it I gave? 1.5 as in 18 mounth's no where near growing a mane yet, alibing there head's physiology, female's head's dont have that mutton chop look... along with other picture's on that site showing the tiger's ball's, when he was running for his life showing he was a male...XD 
-
Awww, you must be sick to your fucking stomach XD there was never a point to be made, you were smashed that's the whole sha-bang! Go ahead play it off, as if your ignorant...that's even worse, your not ignorant your just plain out FUCKING STUPID! as if I have time to lie or present data that would reflect on me badly...XD Your just a joke. You checked? Check again dumb ass, he said it not in one post... but alibied my presenting's as good as he re-opened the thread, I dont give a shit you cant agknowledge it, in the perdicument your in....who know's what you'll come with now? XD XD


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, an who said destracted said that?...XD Wow your fucking more stupid than I thought XD I said the {first time} I ever posted not the {last time} you dumb cunt...
the guy who locked the thread the first time was Xelloss, why dont you go back an read my very first posting's you fucking nim rod...H-o-l-y s-h-i-t your fucking stupid. XD
-
Thank's, you peice of shit, you made my day, an I'm never going to apologize to you, or except your's because you diserve every insult I give or conitinue to give, when I asked you to be civil more than 4X... So fucking good for you, you fagget! I'm only apologizing to the people who read my data an thanked me for, for I'm generally a nice guy... I never did insult anyone on this forum, but since you followed me around like some fanatic fucking werido, I 'll let out some good oh steam on your dumb ass, an to everybody else, My bad you had to see this, but poeple like this peice of shit, has the be put in there place, so ...I'll quote one of my dog's...
{Check your self, before you wreak your self} YOU FUCKING BITCH!!!... XD XD XD


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> snip



Links still don't work  but if they're pictures what's the point. 

Doesn't change the fact they appear twice the size and outnumber the tiger two to on. 

Also to reiterate I never said lions couldn't kill tigers. 



fathertime said:


> Oh, an who said destracted said that



Jesus Christ your stupid. How old are you BTW

You said



fathertime said:


> *The thread was only closed recently, when a mod didnt like the idea of his favy cat *getting more account's dumped real document's of what is fact's,



I saidF



tashtin said:


> And I highly doubt Distracted closed the thread because he's a tiger fanboy



You said



fathertime said:


> It's obviou's of the mod... he said himself dumbass, he didnt like the idea, why?



It's implied you were talking about Distracted.  I don't even know why I'm even defending his actions lol


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> The thread was dead? Bullshit! You said it was dead last time, then I got a direct reply, also me telling that person I dident exploit him, but just the data he brought is the bullshit you can scavange on the internet which is only the first thing that pop's up that has no credability to them...which I exploited every single one of them. The thread was only closed recently, when a mod didnt like the idea of his favy cat getting more account's dumped real document's of what is fact's, of who is superior... kinda like how I smashed you.



Actually it had more to do with the shitstorm and the debate getting stale and going in circles.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

-
The link dosent work?
-
Then give me your fucking email then, so I can shove the pic's directly up your ass, the pic show exactly what the word's state, the lion had a death grip on the tiger an killed him. Funny your repeating exactly what you said on lion vs tiger that majority didnt go threw, when more than 25 people read most.. huh? I thought you said majority didnt go threw? Pft Yup, you convinced me your fucking stupid.
-
I'll say this nice an s l o w, retard, right click on the asian word's if it dosent pop up, an open it in a new window an keep refreshing it.... you got it dumb fuck?
-
What's this fucking I said, bullshit? I said xellos re-opned the thread the first time I posted... not distracted you dumb fuck...talk about who cant comprehend, The lion's were 2 x bigger? How the fuck is a cub as in male even with no mane proving the testimonial of cub's, suppose to be bigger than a testimonial male "adult" bengal tiger? There is somthing called a distance effect, when somthing in the back look's smaller than somthing in the front, an who the fuck are you kidding? Oh that's right your not kidding, your just being fucking ignorant again, like when he had spot's right? XD XD The tiger look's even bigger than the lion in the front, which has the distance effect... 
-
Huh? What happen to you saying that a tiger can take on a pride? XD XD Now it's 2 cub's an now you enphinsize it's 2 on 1. XD XD What were they? CUBS! XD
-
An FUCK YOU BITCH! Dont play coy with me, you insulted me an followed me around on every topic I posted on, so FUCK YOU!
-
How old am I? I'm 24 an in the prime of my life an would luuuv to slap the fucking shit out of you.
-
Huh! your a fucking joke.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> An FUCK YOU BITCH! Dont play coy with me, you insulted me an followed me around on every topic I posted on, so FUCK YOU!
> -
> How old am I? I'm 24 an in the prime of my life an would luuuv to slap the fucking shit out of you.




Calm down, it's only an internet forum.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

XD
-
An hey I see you tuffy, yeah you... what? You got a problem too? XD Just kidding dude, yeah it's your opinion if you think it was a ring around a rosie thing, which I disagree, I only posted the front line, XD but hey if you think you can do a better job than that guy hunter then take a whack at it... XD But yeah my bad for letting everyone see that, I  just couldent handle some fly  following me around, like I stepped in shit or somthing...XD 
-
But I dought you can present a good debate either on that topic, so I think for this site I should let it be...but again if you feel you found somthing speacial for the tiger's side than I'm all ear's because what did I say? I only want to learn an teach it in a educational way, not ohh... you have to like the lion better than the tiger, I love the tiger too come on Rocky's eye of the tiger is my shit...but yeah dude, I'm done I'm pretty buzzing from some good oh budweiser, so I'll end this with a aloha nui's -
 an yeah for the 6th time whale got this in the bag...but...
Word of advice... stay true to yourself dispite you are proven wrong, it's a learning process, so never emit bullshit because as you can see with that chump, it come's right back to you...XD
-
K... Jetluffy 
-
Tootle's


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> XD
> -
> An hey I see you tuffy, yeah you... what? You got a problem too? XD Just kidding dude, yeah it's your opinion if you think it was a ring around a rosie thing, which I disagree, I only posted the front line, XD but hey if you think you can do a better job than that guy hunter then take a whack at it... XD But yeah my bad for letting everyone see that, I  just couldent handle some fly  following me around, like I stepped in shit or somthing...XD
> -
> ...


I don't know or care whether a lion can beat a tiger. But I could see that the thread was going in circles and turning into a shitstorm.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 10, 2012)

fathertime said:


> The link dosent work?
> -
> Funny your repeating exactly what you said on lion vs tiger that majority didnt go threw.



If I said it - it's because they didn't go "threw" (it's through) 
-


fathertime said:


> I'll say this nice an s l o w, retard, right click on the asian word's if it dosent pop up, an open it in a new window an keep refreshing it.... you got it dumb fuck?


F

Lol, you're getting quite mad. why go to such lengths to see a picture when it's context would have been distorted? As I've pointed out repeatedly....
-


fathertime said:


> What's this fucking I said, bullshit? I said xellos re-opned the thread the first time I posted... not distracted you dumb fuck...



Those were your direct quotes. Un-edited by me. You made no mention of Xellos.

Out right lying now - showing your true colours 



fathertime said:


> talk about who cant comprehend, The lion's were 2 x bigger? How the fuck is a cub as in male even with no mane proving the testimonial of cub's, suppose to be bigger than a testimonial male "adult" bengal tiger?



Lol I don't even know what you just said.



fathertime said:


> There is somthing called a distance effect, when somthing in the back look's smaller than somthing in the front



Visual perception, yes. Do you have it?





The lions don't seem far away, in fact they look like they're side to side 



fathertime said:


> Huh? What happen to you saying that a tiger can take on a pride? XD



Never said any such thing 

I always maintained that there are accounts favouring *both* lions and tigers, the evidence as such is inconsequential.F

But going by facts; bigger average tigers, bigger teeth etc etc the tigers would win more often than not, <this was my point to begin with
-


fathertime said:


> An FUCK YOU BITCH! Dont play coy with me, you insulted me an followed me around on every topic I posted on, so FUCK YOU!



Who's playing coy? Do you know what the word means?

I didn't insult you. I was merely stating a fact... You are mentally challenged are you not?

Also I don't follow you around, I saw you post and instantly assumed you were spouting bullshit and felt compelled to retort.
-


fathertime said:


> How old am I? I'm 24 an in the prime of my life an would luuuv to slap the fucking shit out of you.


F



That's the biggest joke I've heard all day. Lol.

And irrefutably proving you are no more than a child.

Good dayF


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

AHHHHH HA HA XD  Those arent even the picture's I presented, you see what I mean? Your stupid as shit...XD
-


> Tashtin wrote: Link for a resort? The YouTube video of two lion cubs killing a tiger was actually a leopard, not sure it's dead. The other links are irrelevant.
> -
> Look closer, see spots on skin. Leopard.
> Say they are lion cubs. Question why leopard is twice the size


XD XD
11.2011 Korea two teen lions killed a adult male  Bengal tiger in an 
enclosure.(Video)- Youtube- 
Link removed 
The story was one of the worker?s were on break, an went down the road to a store taking the key?s to the gate an car they usually break up minor scruffle?s with, , when two? 1.5 year old boy cub?s chased around an harrased a adult male bengal tiger, until he colapsed from exaustion, 

He tried despertaly to protect himself,?

but the two 1.5 year old brother?s showed no mercy, the tiger roared with hurendous moan?s in agony, after on looker?s shouted for the lion?s to stop shortly after one got a hold of his throat an took his life?

-
Does these picture's ^^^ look disorted? You see the lion in the back how tiny he looks's an the lion in the front make's the lion in the back 1/4th his size, when they are the same age and size, being the tiger is in the middle, having the same distance effect as the lion in the back you fucking idiot XD Where are the spot's? Look at the pic of the tiger by it self, no juvi in the world has that muscle formation, along with the video, no juvi has a roar an bellow like that idiot...along with those wording's, where did I get them from? The asian SITE! Nim-rod which was translated by my bro... they... confrimed an stated it was an adult male, ergo who ever posted the video had to have gottin it from the same poeple who saw everything or the asian new's station who covered the story you dumb cunt....XD
-
No one give's a shit, that you make up your own bullshit wanting's, everyone else had relative agreement's, so what make's you think I give a shit, when you have credability as good as a bucket of piss...XD
-
What the fuck, unedited by you? Where does it say I said distracted was the one who re-opened it? WHERE? Your combine-ing 2 seperate sentence's to make as if I said Xellos over distracted...XD That's why in your high lighted quote, there is no distracted in it ...AH AHAHH HA XD XD when I gave detailed wording's like Nekro had valid point's, when everybody can look at the first page an see I quoted XELLOS not distracted, which I mentioned he didnt like the idea in a seperate sentence that's why people can look at them an put 2 an 2 together, unlike you who has the IQ of an elementry kid. XD XD
- 
They would win more often than not? XD XD Yeah that's because you presented more account's than I did...right? XD XD 
-
{The Unbeatable Battle mane lion?s}
Specific heat capacity of rock = 1100 J/kg ?C 






You see these pic's ^^^, those are what the penicle of the debate was about, you say they would win more? Yet, you cant produce 1 account NOT FUCKING 1 ACCOUNT IN HISTORY! Of a Tiger killing a lion like those pic's with a throat bite or slash to the neck, I looked threw all the account's an none mention or show that the lion had a full battle mane. If you have one then fucking present it...How much time's did I say it? There's only 40 account's at best, of tiger's killing lion's an 80% of those exact account's that I checked an confirmed are of {Male} tiger's killing {Female lion's} an 20% of the male lion's show not 1 shred of evidence that the lion was in there prime, healthy, or had a battle mane, NOT 1!!!
-
Yet, all together there's a 100 account's easy, I presented of female an male lion's killing bigger tiger's an is the oposite of 80% of male's an 20% of female tiger's being killed. XD
-
I'm a child? I posted over 4x I went on beer run's? Can kid's buy beer directly from store's? XD XD Your pathetic call me a kid I dont care, if that make's you happy again that a kid smashed the shit out of you an made you look fucking ignorant an fucking stupid than that's just as funny...XD
-
Where the fuck did you maintain account's, expert's, scientist, zoologist? Oh, allexpert's .com? The site where there isint a single real life expert of in the field of what ever the fuck random an false data they presented, them? XD XD Jackjacksonj's site, the one that I posted on page 2 the 330 account's he lied on an I showed a answer sheet mixing an matching every individual account, That guy? XD You also mentioned wiki, as in all wrong an fasle data of each account, which I exploited on lion vs tiger, also with wiki stating there wasnt an account in history of a lion killing a tiger, when I presented a clean 100, you mean that type of credability from a fucking fanatic like you? XD XD or how about differ .com that you presented a fanbase site, a secoundary source with not one testimonial chart backing up jackshit of what he claimed...I'm curiou's your referring to them right, as in the only shit you brought, right? XD XD XD
-
XD Fuck you bitch!


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)

Those pictures don't look distorted, they look broken.

I can also feel the hurt.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

You see the asian wording's they do that from time to time, all you have to do is right click an open them in a another window an keep refreshing the page to develop the pic's, that's not even a 5 minute thing to do.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

To: some sort of zomibie,
-
either you can go from page to page, or just keep refreshing the page an eventually the pic's should pop up, it suck's that the site I got it from is probably now glitchy, but all you have to do is keep refreshing the page trust me it work's sometime's I see the asian wording's too, so yeah the refresh button will unveil the truth.
-
I'll proabbly up-load the pic's to image shack or somthing that way it dosent have any bug's an come's out the first time, because I saved the pic's on my Pc already, so it's no biggy.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

wow Zombie,
-
 How did you do that..
now all you have to do is copy and paste the story that I alibied... wait you do see them right... because 1 time they could pop out then the next time they could be the asian word's again...?


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

Did you transfer them to a differnt link? If so I'll erase mine an use your's that way it's flush...


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey zombie,
-
here I'll try your link's with my data now...
-
11.2011 Korea two teen lions killed a adult male  Bengal tiger in an 
enclosure.(Video)- Youtube- 
Link removed 
The story was one of the worker?s were on break, an went down the road to a store taking the key?s to the gate an car they usually break up minor scruffle?s with, , when two? 1.5 year old boy cub?s chased around an harrased a adult male bengal tiger, until he colapsed from exaustion, 

He tried despertaly to protect himself,?

but the two 1.5 year old brother?s showed no mercy, the tiger roared with hurendous moan?s in agony, after on looker?s shouted for the lion?s to stop shortly after one got a hold of his throat an took his life?

-
Wow...thank's zombie, your the man, or girl I dont know by the look's of your avatar, I'd say girl? he he he
-
But yeah, thank's again...^_^


----------



## fathertime (Jun 10, 2012)

To: Some sort of zombie
-
Again, thank's. I enjoy exploiting chump's like tashtin, who idelize random an false data, an insult people at every turn of the debate, I'm totally happy smashing punk's like that... but please dont think I took any joy in the tiger's death, the video was actually one of the most horrid sound's of agony, I have ever heard an animal despertly cry out for help on... beside's I love tiger's.
-
Belive it or not, I actually debated aiding the tiger's side when lion fanatic's over exaggerate lion's could kill a tiger so easily, the tiger is no joke to any animal though recently a few month's back I fell onto jackjacksonj site, an by being as educated as I am, I saw that he purposely was trying to swander the lion's name by faking around a 150 account's an just repeating new's add's saying theyed think a tiger would win about a 160 time's of the same add's which 80% of even his so call expert's were just random pedistrian's answering question's... not trainer's or scientist or zoologist, like I showed who were dedicated studying both big cat's for year's an year's. So by that punk jackjack even calling many other's name's an saying his isnt fake while other's for the lion's side are... took me to a whole new level of finding creditable data for the lion's side.
-
I would never want them to fight, just to prove to us who is superior, I only speak of the fight hypothicaly, I have come the conclusion with my data, that no matter how much data anyone bring's for the tiger side, the lowest I could ever give the fight would be 50/50 no matter what sub-speice's are vs each other if the attribute's are of the same or at-least you would have to give the tiger a 50-100 pound's just to make up the difference of the lion having a mane as fair, my data prove's the fight between lion an tiger is in more favor of 7/10 for the lion.
-
Again thank's for helping me out, my bad you all had to see that side of me, I'm never apologizing to him, just to you and the other's, who kept an open mind an accepted the on-going logical fact's I presented.
-
I'll cetch you later's Zombie "Aloha nui's"  ^_^


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 11, 2012)

So, are you going to settle this between each other via PM's or something? Because there's no use debating it it this thread.


----------



## fathertime (Jun 11, 2012)

There's noting to debate, it's over he's destroyed......Move-ing on. XD
-
Eh, let me ask you somthing....SEE SPOT'S!!! XD XD


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

fathertime said:


> AHHHHH HA HA XD Those arent even the picture's I presented, you see what I mean? Your stupid as shit...XD



Your sheer stupidity could power a large city. Those are screen shots of the video... I never implied they were the pictures F
-


fathertime said:


> that you make up your own bullshit wanting's, everyone else had relative agreement's, so what make's you think I give a shit, when you have credability as good as a bucket of piss...XD



That's rich coming from a charlatan such as your self. Through all the shit you provided many were images, useless links of safari parks and broken links.F

I counted only two/ three accounts that were genuine. And yet you claim you provided 100's get the fuck out lol
-


fathertime said:


> What the fuck, unedited by you? Where does it say I said distracted was the one who re-opened it? WHERE? Your combine-ing 2 seperate sentence's to make as if I said Xellos over distracted...XD That's why in your high lighted quote, there is no distracted in it ...AH AHAHH HA XD XD when I gave detailed wording's like Nekro had valid point's, when everybody can look at the first page an see I quoted XELLOS not distracted, which I mentioned he didnt like the idea in a seperate sentence that's why people can look at them an put 2 an 2 together, unlike you who has the IQ of an elementry kid. XD XD



You're a retard I understand, but the levels you stoop to is dumbfounding

You mentioned the thread was closed because of a biased mod.F

Who closed the thread? Distracted did *not* Xellos

I said distracted did not close it because he's biased you dumb fuck. Jesus Christ F
-F


fathertime said:


> They would win more often than not? XD XD Yeah that's because you presented more account's than I did...right? XD XD



You only presented three legitimate accounts... And any that I presented you somehow "exploited" whatever that means.

Just because you say they are fakes doesn't mean I'm gonna take your word for it. Prove they are fakes and I'll accept it.

You come across as an illiterate Neanderthal - anything you say I'll assume is fake and hyperboleF
-


fathertime said:


> I looked threw all the account's an none mention or show that the lion had a full battle mane.



And neither accounts of a lion killing a tiger give all facts about the condition of the tiger... What's your point? Unless you're there to bear witness to each lion/ tiger victory you cannot say.

Individual statements are often nothing more than hyperbole.




fathertime said:


> Yet, all together there's a 100 account's easy



You only provided 2-3 from what I remember. The rest were useless links and pictures.
-


fathertime said:


> I'm a child? I posted over 4x I went on beer run's? Can kid's buy beer directly from store's?



Lol, you are hilarious and adorable. If you weren't so annoyingly dense I would find you quite entertaining. Lol who am I kidding you are entertaining.
-


fathertime said:


> Where the fuck did you maintain account's, expert's, scientist, zoologist? Oh, allexpert's .com? The site where there isint a single real life expert of in the field of what ever the fuck random an false data they presented, them? XD XD Jackjacksonj's site, the one that I posted on page 2 the 330 account's he lied on an I showed a answer sheet mixing an matching every individual account, That guy? XD You also mentioned wiki, as in all wrong an fasle data of each account, which I exploited on lion vs tiger, also with wiki stating there wasnt an account in history of a lion killing a tiger, when I presented a clean 100, you mean that type of credability from a fucking fanatic like you? XD XD or how about differ .com that you presented a fanbase site, a secoundary source with not one testimonial chart backing up jackshit of what he claimed...I'm curiou's your referring to them right, as in the only shit you brought, right? XD XD XD



Again *prove* why they are wrong and you are right.F

As far as I'm concerned I'd take the "false" experts opinions over yours because they provide a more coherent and unbiased view of the match.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jun 11, 2012)

This is the new which came first question of the world.

Which came first, the chicken or the egg?

What can kick each others ass, the Blue Whale, or a Lion and a Tiger?


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry some sort of zombie for hijacking this thread - but I guess you got your answers


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

Lion:



> There is a great deal of data available on the weights of lions – both captive and wild. *While the weights reported by the lion trainers may be debatable, the weights of wild specimen, as reported by field studies, seem to agree with each other.* F





> National Geographic puts the weight range as 120 to 191 kg. Nature (BBC) states the weight range for males as 150 – 225 kg, which is in sync with Turner and Sunquists 145 to 225 kg.





> Teeth
> The upper canine teeth are 60 mm long on an average. F





> Paw & Claw:
> The claws of an adult African lion can vary from 6 cm to 8 cm. The front paw size generally varies from 11.5 to 12.5 cm. Some exceptionally large ones may be up to 13.5 cm. F





> FMane:
> *Though the mane may offer the lion a little bit of protection, it is now widely considered to serve as an indicator of a lion’s health, age etc.* Bruce Patterson dedicated a whole chapter in his book (Chapter 7, Ref. 22) discussing *why the mane can not be a protection for a lion.*F



(bit force)




> BITE FORCE:
> The Bite Force adjusted for body mass allometry, for lion is 112. The body mass of the lion used for the experiment was 294.6 kg that had a bite force of 1768 N *Ruth Padel reported higher tooth strength for tigers (Page 77, Ref. 48 ) than that of lions*F. * and Ruff has reported a canine tooth strength of tiger as being almost one and half times that of lion* (Page 382, Ref. 51) F





> Guggisberg suggests that “the skulls of tiger and lion are very similar, and no two authorities seem to be able to agree fully on how to differentiate between the two without going into highly sophisticated osteological and dental comparisons





> Both the cats have more strong and dense bone structure in the front legs than in the hind legs. It would be pointless to go for in-depth comparison of skeletons of these cats since there is little skeletal difference.





> muscle
> The development of muscles around the neck and shoulder of a lion is very obvious. Lions have massively built forequarters. The hindquarters look relatively less massive. More often than not, *a lion is unable to free both of its front paws in a combat because of the weaker hind legs and a not-so-agile body*. A comparative study of strengths of lions and tigers has been presented by Haughton (Page 392, Ref 75). It shows that a lion’s strength at the hip joint is around 66% of that of a tiger while the lion’s strength at the shoulder joint is around 70% of that of a tiger. The study had been conducted using an “adult African lion (magnificent specimen)” weighing 182 kg and a “Bengal tiger (magnificent specimen)” weighing 276 kg.
> Later on, Haughton also mentioned that “five men can easily hold down a lion but it requires nine men to control a tiger. *Martial also states that the Tigers always killed the Lions in the amphitheatre. The lion is, in truth, a pretentious humbug and owes his reputation to his imposing mane, and he will run away like a whipped cur, under circumstances in which the tiger will boldly attack and kill” *(Page 495, Ref 76) F





> Lion as a fighter is somewhat exaggerated by a lot of people and some so-called experts. From the play-wrestling of lion cubs to territorial fights of adult males, these people see a glorified ‘fighter’ attitude. It should suffice to say that every single wild cat has such ‘fighter’ attitude, and grow up and survive in similar conditions.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

> lions do fight over territory/pride. In a few cases these fights may last till death of one or more members of the pride/coalition. But *“since a fight usually hurts both the attacker and defender, they mostly use other methods of dissuasion – particularly bluffing. …… the male may stand broadside to a stranger displaying his mane and making himself appear large and impressive. Such bluffs usually succeed”*(Page 60, Ref 34). *“These violent exchanges of male ownership of a pride take place every two to four years”* (“Lion,” Microsoft? Encarta? Online Encyclopedia 2007.




Tiger



> Behind the mystic aura, the tiger is a just a big cat *similar to the lion in size*





> Jaws & Teeth
> *The Bengal tigers have the longest canines of all cats.*They measure between 6.4 to 7.6 centimeters (2.5 to 3 inches) (Ref: Tiger Canyons). *Tigers possess much larger upper canine teeth than the lions* (Page 40, Ref. 53). F





> The claws of adult Bengal and Siberian tigers vary from 8 to 10.5 cm. The front paw size generally varies from 15 to 17.5 cm. (almost square)





> *The Bite Force adjusted for body mass allometry, Ffor tiger is 127 .* The body mass of the tiger used for the experiment was 186.9 kg that had a bite force of 1525 N.


 note the tiger is considerably smaller than the lion.



> In the same manner, the bite force quotients of the other big cats have been found out. Jaguar and Clouded Leopard have 137, Cheetah has 119, Lion has 112 and Leopard has 94. F





> muscular development of a tiger’s neck and shoulders” (Page 120, Ref. 16) and about how it can kill monstrous preys with just one swipe of the paw. A tiger has massive shoulder and tremendous strength in its forelimbs. The backlimbs look lean compared to its forelimbs (Ref 28 ) even though the backlimbs are also very powerfully built and allow the tiger to free the two front paws in combats. F





> A tiger’s habitat and solitary lifestyle mean that it faces a lot more of other predators in serious confrontations than a lion has to. It has to face challenges from bears (of several kinds), wolves, hyenas and wild dogs. Sub-adult tigers may even face competition from leopards.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

> Even though formidable predators themselves, “bears figure quite prominently among the tiger’s prey, not only the rather smallish – though highly aggressive – sloth bears of India, but Himalayan black bears and Siberian brown bears as well.” (Page 203, Ref. 17). “Sloth bears must often be killed by tigers, and Senderson knew of one tiger who was an habitual bear-killer …… According to Baikov brown bears are also frequently attacked. ‘Large tigers,’ he writes, ‘handle bears of almost their own weight’.” (Page 157, Ref. 16)





> On an average, lions stand a bit taller at the shoulder than the tigers. There is not a significant difference in height, though, and has been mentioned in the Size sections for both the cats. The lion appears to be much taller than it really is not only because of the mane but also because of its struts (walking or standing in a dominating posture with straightened limbs and head held high). *On the other hand, a tiger looks shorter than it really is, because of its bent-limb and head-down walking. Still, lions do stand a little taller than tigers.* This may be of advantage for paw-swipes, and disadvantage for attacking the throat.





> *In captivity, lions sometimes tend to grow as big as tigers, even bigger sometimes, and this also results in the few lion-victories in fights between captivity-bred and/or captivity-raised lions and tigers. As mentioned in the documented fights here, in captivity, lions have won some battles against the tigers*





> *Even though the main functionality of the mane of a male lion is still a matter of debate, it does give a lion some protection against attacks against the neck and throat.* But that’s not a huge advantage for two reasons. One, big cats don’t generally attack the neck straightaway.* Two, even though the mane can be a good protection against the canines of, say, hyenas, it may not be effective against the long canines of a tiger.*





> *Tigers are more active in the wild. “Of all the felids, lions are the least active” (Page 289, Ref. 28 ). Also, tigers are far more agile than the lions. Superior agility may give a tiger an important advantage over a lion.* F





> F“Certainly the striped cat is a faster-moving, more powerful and agile animal than the lion, and has a superior fighting technique” (Page 77, Ref. 19). *Not just agility, “a tiger is a better fighter than a lion” *(Page 27, Ref 36).





> Cooper mentions of a lion being harassed by a tiger. *“Although the lion may be the king of beasts in looks, actions, and honor, he is far from it in fighting ability. *The clash between the lion and the tiger invariably ends in a victory for the striped beast, and in several encounters between King Edward, a big black-maned Nubian, and Dan, a Royal Bengal tiger, the “king of beasts” had moved out second best” (Page 68, Ref. 38





> A probable advantage for the tiger, which is seldom mentioned in debates, is that it may be more intelligent than the lion. A tiger has around 16% larger brain (by volume) than an equal sized lion (from Telegraph, UK). See the section on Clyde Beatty’s accounts (3.2.1) for some apparent proofs of this. F





> In evolutionary terms, brain size has usually been linked to intelligence.






> *Tigers are not only stronger (see section 1.2.4.3) than lions, they have much better weaponry than lions do. Tigers have longer upper canine teeth, greater bite force quotient, much larger paws and claws, and more massively built forelimbs & backlimbs.*


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

Vs debate

From here on our it's all about who would take it



> Being branded as the villain, the tiger?s image suffers more from misconceptions than does the lion?s. Lion is known to be the King of Beasts across most cultures of the world. This is mostly because of a lion?s appearance and partly because of the social structure of a pride and the lion?s role in the pride. A lion does possess a royal look and attitude.





> First, the fact that a tiger is a good hunter does not make it a bad fighter, and the fact that a lion in a pride doesn?t have to hunt much does not make the lion a good fighter. A tiger predates AND fights. Even a nomadic lion faces less challenge from other lions, than a tiger does from other tigers, since nomadic lions do not fight with each other often (Ref 34). Most cat fights end after a demonstration and may be a few swipes and bites.





> Second, the ability of a specific human-helped breed of dog against another dog can not reflect the natural world of the cats.





> Fourth, as mentioned in the Documented Fights section, it is the tigers that won most of the tiger-lion fights





> Fifth, a lion doesn?t really have to fight so often with other lions as is generally believed. ?These violent exchanges of male ownership of a pride take place every two to four years?F





> Finally, one can not fail to notice the characteristics of the breeds of dogs specifically developed for fights: low-slung, heavy, powerfully built, with a strongly developed head, powerful biting apparatus and short ears. These characteristics are found more in a tiger than in a lion, with the development of headquarters (both skull and muscles) being similar for both the cats. The tiger has a slightly lower-slung body and more bite force.
> Gerald Wood puts it as, ?Certainly the striped cat is a faster-moving, more powerful and agile animal than the lion, and has a superior fighting technique? (Page 77, Ref. 19). Breland mentioned that, *?more biologists who have dared to express their opinions on the subject also consider the tiger a better fighter than the lion?* (Page 7, Ref. 30). F


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

16 characters 





> t is another common senseless and baseless claim put forward by some people, either for the tiger or for the lion. A tiger?s solitary social life doesn?t automatically make it aggressive in a fight. Similarly, a lion?s struts and dominating postures don?t mean that it will be aggressive when fighting a formidable opponent. Some people mistake a male cat?s sexual appetite for its aggressiveness. But, as Schaller mentions, it has more to do with the females: ?Female cats are unusual in that, repeated copulation is necessary to stimulate the release of eggs from the ovary?


16



> F?Lions are temperamentally geared for combat? (Page 124, Ref. 3). Indeed, since a lion generally doesn?t have to worry about supply of food, it may concentrate on fights. A tiger generally avoids a fight unless it is a necessity. But these initial traits of dominance and reluctance are not equivalent to aggressiveness.
> *Several big cat experts have expressed that tigers are more aggressive than lions.* Beatty said,* ?But the tiger frequently possesses more genuine fury? *(Page 187, Ref. 4) as well as, ?The tiger is normally at his best when fighting one other animal; and usually that one other animal is doomed? (Page 74, Ref. 27). Perry has mentioned that ?Tigers are undoubtedly more aggressive than lions, and intolerant of rivals in their territories; and in hybrids between the two the tiger parent is dominant? (Page 165, Ref. 16)





> Big cat fights often end after a display of power and dominance since no one wants to get injured if both sides ?agree? on an inevitable outcome.





> Considering two healthy wild specimens in their prime and of above-average size, it would be a spectacular fight, provided there is no escape route. *A tiger avoids unnecessary fights, and may just escape if it can.* But when drawn into a fight, it is a formidable fighter. This fact has been reflected in Clyde Beatty?s book when he talks about his tiger, Rex: *?When the issue was forced upon him and there was no escape from a battle, he fought like a demon and usually won?*





> *The lion?s taller structure may somehow counter the advantage a tiger has of swiping with both the front legs at the same time. Lion?s mane may also give it some protection as well as ?psychological advantage? to counter the size of the tiger and its better weaponry. The tiger, though, may still have a significant advantage owing to the far superior agility, Fgreater strength and better fighting skill.*





> *If there is a considerable size difference, the bigger animal stands a better chance of winning. *
> 
> *Overall, the two seem to be fairly evenly matched at equal size and age with the tiger having a better chance of coming out victorious. Tigers, being often larger than lions, should come on top most of the times. The documented fights support this conclusion. F*


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

*note Clive Beatty who you got all the lion victories is proven to be a fake. Making up stories, rigging fights etc... I Don't know if this is true...

CLYDE BEATTY


> Famous animal trainer Clyde Beatty picked a lion to win if it were bigger in size than the tiger, but his recollections on ‘arena’ fights present a different picture. In Beatty’s opinion, “In size, the lion usually has a slight advantage. But the tiger frequently possesses more genuine fury. Yet the lion has its mane,….. Lion has shown himself somewhat superior to the tiger in fighting, yet it would be not safe to say that the lion can always whip the tiger ….. sometimes the tiger holds off three or four lions and leaves the cage unharmed.” (Page 187, Ref. 4). F





> while he has a lot of genuine tiger victories to talk about, he could talk only of one lion, Sultan, the new “arena boss” that time, and so must have been the best lion fighter, who “took on and whipped every tiger in my act” (Page 259, Ref. 27). What’s surprising is, even though he managed to write details about all the arena feuds, he has no mention of Sultan whipping tigers anywhere else! Additionally, he admits that it was not a typical case, whereas, he could cite many instances of a single tiger fighting against several lions and holding his own. For example, “I could cite many instances of a single tiger fighting off a group of lions. In fact my Sumatra tiger Chester fought off seven lions” (Page 258, Ref. 27), “I’ll have to admit that it is seldom a tiger can hold his own very long in a struggle with several lions that have ganged up, but I have seen it happen often enough” (Page 258, Ref. 27), “Rogue seemed undaunted by the arrival of his third adversary. He was lashing out in all directions so fast that it was difficult for the eye to follow the lightning-like movements of his paws”





> Charles Wilkins’ book has it that, “Every weapon it’s got has to be deadly efficient. Each of its retractable claws, for example, is independently articulated, so that, having grabbed its prey, it can drag it in, as if on a conveyor belt, without having to release its grip. ‘A lion can’t do that, because its claws aren’t fully retractable and because they all work together. If it grabs you through the cage bars and wants to pull you in, it has to release its grip every time it moves farther along your arm or leg, so you have a chance to escape. If a tiger gets even a thread of your clothing, it can have your arm or leg through the slot in a instant.”





> The late Alex Kerr (1957), the famous wild-cat trainer of Bertram Mills Circus, was another tiger-supporter” (Page 77, Ref. 19) and *said that the tiger is the stronger between the two.*





> *Dave Salmoni, an animal trainer, says that, in general, a male lion stands a better chance at winning a fight against a tiger because, according to him, all a male lion does is fighting* But his credibility is doubtful. In Discovery channel’s Animal Face-off program he mentioned that a tiger would crush a lion’s skull and win easily. But in all later ‘interviews’ he has favored a lion. This would mean either of the two: 1. he would say anything on camera if he’s paid to say that, or 2. he changed his mind after the juvenile program was broadcast on Discovery channel. Either way, his credibility remains doubtful.





> Dunber Brander, a *British hunter, was of the opinion that “the more powerful animal, viz., the tiger, would debar the lion from frequenting forest tracts”* (Page 46, Ref 74


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

> Rev Haughton,* a zoologist, was Fof the opinion that tigers are far superior to lions in strength and will kill the lions in fights *(Page 392 Ref 75 and Page 495 Ref 76)





> * Shankhala is of the opinion that a lone tiger, ‘even at equal strength’, is no match for a lone lion. *He did not back up his opinion with any data or experiments, though. In his book (Ref 73), he seemed to have experimented on or experienced something before making any comment on any particular thing. But his comment about strengths of lions and tigers go totally unsupported by any such experiment/experience. Interestingly, in the same book he has mentioned that during the era of the Mughal empire the superiority of the tiger over the lion was acknowledged. F





> Mabel Stark, arguably the first woman tiger-trainer, always favored the tigers. She had the opinion that, “they call the lion king of the jungle, but the tiger is the royal lord of all animal creation. You can cow a lion, but a tiger is fearless. To me he is the most magnificent expression of animal life” (Page 13, Ref. 55). She had worked with a few lions, too, but her passion was the tigers. The Theater Gossip column of Ref 66 had this: “A tiger is not afraid of a lion and I am prepared to support the statement with an offer of $1000 cash” Is the answer of Mabel Stark, world famous wild animal trainer, to the statement of Clyde Beatty that the tiger is afraid of the lion. “I’ll put any one of my full grown tigers in any arena with a full grown lion and post $1000 that the tiger will kill the lion ……….. I’ll agree with Mr. Beatty that lions have a sense of brotherhood and will pitch in and help a fellow lion in a fight. It is also true that tigers have the code of every tiger is for himself,* but, meeting on equal terms the tiger will defeat the so-called king of the beasts every time. For a lion to attack a tiger could hardly be classed as bravery – it would fit better under the term of foolhardiness” *(Ref 66





> *Roman Proske had trained both lions and tigers but had always been more fascinated by the tigers. *On a similar note to that of Mabel Stark, he mentions about tigers, “they were, and they remain, to me the most inscrutable, the most dangerous, the most beautiful and the most fascinating of all wild animals (Page 173, Ref. 54). …….. *Here is nature’s perfect creation for death and destruction. The lion, in comparison, is a great bluffer” *(Page 174, Ref. 54).





> John E Lodge, an animal trainer, *says in the article When Lions and Tigers Mix in the Circus: “I know the lions will whip the tigers” *(Page 41, Ref 57).





> Richard Perry mentions that *“under artificial conditions of captivity, a tiger can always kill a lion……* Tigers are undoubtedly more aggressive than lions, and intolerant of rivals in their territories; and in hybrids between the two the tiger parent is dominant.” Also, for the beasts in the wild, he mentions of another lion being killed probably by tiger “roaring of African lions in enclosures in Gwalior appeared to attract the wild resident tigers, and one released lion was almost certainly killed by them.”F





> *An Indian prince had arranged a fight between a lion and a tiger in which the lion had killed the tiger*





> Mentioned in Gettysburg Compiler, Gettysburg, PA., Feb. 7, 1899 (No. 23):
> *“Lion against Tiger: An extraordinary combat in which the king of the beasts was vanquished in a battle to the death.”* F





> Charles Darwin (The Descent of Man, and Selection in Relation to Sex. London. John Murray. Volume 2, 1st Edition. 1871. Page 266-267) has mentioned that *“In 1857 a tiger at Bromwich broke into the cage of a lion and a fearful scene ensued: ‘the lion’s mane saved his neck and head from being much injured, but the tiger at last succeeded in ripping up his belly, and in a few minutes he was dead*





> Bad Bill, a fierce lion who supposedly could “lick anything that walks or swims in the world” and had killed a trainer, and Ben Royal, a Bengal tiger. When, because of unfortunate circumstances, the two cats really fought a battle, *“Bad Bill was found, his throat torn, his stomach ripped open, and part of his carcass eaten. Ben Royal, with bloody jaws, dozed near him. ….. The tiger was afterward billed as ‘Ben, the Lion Killer*



Yes there are lion victories thrown in. I wanna remain as subjective as possible


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

> Occasionally lions were forced to fight tigers, but apparently the tigers always won.? (Page 287, Ref. 28 ).



16 characters


> ancient Roman arena where lion versus tiger fights were often staged for the gratification of the crowds. In most of these combats the tiger emerged the winner? (Page 75, Ref. 19).
> ?If we are to believe the records of the old Roman arena, ?? during those lusty days, a lion and a tiger were frequently matched ?? and in such a combat the tiger usually won? (Page 7, Ref 30).





> Occasional fights were staged between lion and tiger ? the tiger always won.? (Page 51, Ref. 35).





> ?In the time of the Emperor Titus, Tigers and Lions were forced to fight in the Amphitheatre in Rome, and it is recorded by Martial that the Tiger was able to kill the Lion, a fact which has been confirmed by accidental contests occuring between these two animals in modern menageries? (Page 392, Ref 75)





> Tiger defeats lion: a tiger victory in a staged fight in which the tiger took advantage of freeing its both front paws whereas the lion could make swipes with only one paw at a time. F





> Lion defeats tiger: In a circus, a lion had won a battle against a tiger (June 1949. New Bedford, Massachusetts





> Lion kills tiger: Happened in a circus (February 1951. Detroit).





> Lion kills tiger: Happened in a zoo (September 1951. Madras Zoological Gardens).





> Tigress kills lion: Happened in a menagerie (1865. Birmingham





> Tiger kills lion: Happened in 19th November, 1945. Bangalore Zoological Gardens).F.





> Phillipps-Wolley mentions that ?in every case of a fight between the two occurring in a menagerie the tiger has invariably killed his opponent? (Page 195, Ref. 37).





> A tigress could rip a lion?s shoulder and escape even when outnumbered by lions.
> ? Soon I had a free-for-all in the arena involving every one of my lions and two tigers (one was a tigress who was fighting several lions and managed to badly rip the shoulder of a lion)? (Page 68, Ref. 27).


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

> Beatty said that a tiger, Sudan, could hold his own against his best fighter lion, Caesar.
> ?Sudan was a real fighter and could have held his own against either Prince or Caesar (two of the four ?brother? lions dominating the arena).? Soon afterwards Sudan had to fight at least six lions at once. (Page 67, Ref. 27). F


16 characters



> Lion killed tiger in an unfair fight. The tiger had the better of the lion but was dashed with ammonia in the face and thereby lost proper vision momentarily, and got killed by the lion.





> Roman Proske has mentioned a fight in which a tiger had crushed the neck of a lion in one single bite. The lion was a massive black-maned one. The fight wasn?t fair, though. The lion had the advantage of jumping on the back of the tiger to start the fight. Later, the tiger had the advantage when the trainer had poked it on the face with a steel fork. (Page 17, Ref. 54). F





> A particularly aggressive tiger has been mentioned in a collection of circus stories. ?That (four hundred pound) tiger is a killer. He has murdered four other cat animals, two lions and two tigers? (Page 193, Ref 56).





> ?A large savage tiger, named Nana Sahib, had, however, torn down a partition separating it from a fine South American jaguar, which it had attacked and killed by ripping up its abdomen with its claws. The same tiger some years before had killed a full-grown lion in a similar manner? (Page 492, Ref 63) F





> Ref 64 gives account of a fight between a lion and a tiger in a menagerie in which the tiger made a short work of the lion. But this was not a fair fight as the tiger was in his prime and the lion was past his prime F(Page 10, Ref 64). F





> ?Lions will not stay in the same cage with tigers. We tried this once, putting a lioness in with a Bengal tiger. There was a fierce fight and the lioness nearly killed the Bengal? (Page 108, Ref 70) F





> Ref 71 Mentions about two fights between lioness (origin/age unknown) and tiger (origin/age/sex unknown). In one, the tiger was fatally wounded and the lioness had only little injuries. In the other the lioness was fatally wounded while the tiger had slight injuries. The author, though, mentions that, ?although most naturalists are agreed that the average lion is no match for the average tiger, being not only generally smaller but much slower and more clumsy in his movements? (Page 18-20, RefF





> Chicago Daily Tribune of Apr 22, 1882, had a news article about a tiger killing a lion incidental to moving a menagerie.F





> In several encounters between King Edward, a big black-maned Nubian, and Dan, a Royal Bengal tiger, the ?king of beasts? had moved out second best.? But finally one day King Edward had succeeded to overpower and kill Dan (Page 68, Ref 38). F





> A March 2011 report says that a Bengal tiger killed a lion with just one swipe of its paw, tearing the jugular vein of the lion. It happened in a zoo in Ankara, Turkey. However, no real ?fight? had taken place. There are not sufficient data available to make anything out of this. Only interesting thing is that, a tiger?s paw swipe is strong and accurate enough to tear the jugular of a lion.


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

Bengal Tiger
Mammal
Diet:FCarnivore
Size:
Head and body, 5 to 6 ft (1.5 to 1.8 m);F
tail, 2 to 3 ft (0.6 to 0.9 m)
Weight:F240 to 500 lbs (109 to 227 kg)
Protection status:FEndangered
A tiger's roar can be heard as far as 2 mi (3 km) away.


African Lion
Mammal
Diet:FCarnivore
Size:
Head and body, 4.5 to 6.5 ft (1.4 to 2 m);
Tail, 26.25 to 39.5 in (67 to 100 cm)
Weight:F265 to 420 lbs (120 to 191 kg)
Group name:
Pride
An adult lion's roar can be heard up to five miles (eight kilometers) away.


Siberian Tiger
Mammal
Diet:FCarnivore
Size:F10.75 ft (3.3 m)
Weight:F660 lbs (300 kg)
Protection status:FEndangered



> Siberian (or Amur) tigers are the world's largest cats.





> Tigers are the largest of all wild cats and are renowned for their power and strength



16 character


----------



## tashtin (Jun 11, 2012)

There are many more favouring yhe tiger but im out. I was saving them for the tiger vs lion thread before it died but what ever 

I'm sure you will have "exploited" all these accounts because you say you have and I couldn't give a flying fuck.



fathertime said:


> There's noting to debate



FYour right. I've already wasted far to much time engaging a bring that transcends stupidity.

Your not gonna convince me and I'm not gonna convince you. We've reached an impasse.

Take care fathertime. You have provided endless lulz


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 11, 2012)

So I was correct...tiger does solo this thread...


----------



## fathertime (Jul 17, 2012)

To: Tashtin
-
XD talk about a hypocrite in the flesh, you cry like the chumo you are and say WAHERE'S THE LINK's??? Then you show not 1 link XD XD
-
Why dont you go an get the link's first an post everything in chronilogical order by when the date's were recorded or the incident happened, that way you'd flush out all the 70% repeat's you posted menting the exact same date's an exact same article's more than 10X Huh!
-
Buddie I seen that exact list before an it was exploited already by me, aguy name loefwin an Bold champ, it's old as dirt known most are repeated an faked, go get the link's an put them in chronilogical then so I can show you chump.


----------



## fathertime (Jul 17, 2012)

an did you even read what you brought? Here's what you brought on this page...

Lions will not stay in the same cage with tigers. We tried this once, putting a lioness in with a Bengal tiger. There was a fierce fight and the lioness nearly killed the Bengal? (Page 108, Ref 70) F

-
Uh? It said a lioness almost killed a male bengal tiger XD XD XD talk about you just copying an pasting like the dumbass you are. XD XD


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 17, 2012)

why the fuck are we debating whether the lion is better than the tiger and vice versa? On a thread about a blue whale vs a lion and a tiger?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 17, 2012)

still like Tiger more


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 17, 2012)

What a necro.


----------

